# due individui



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
Insieme da qualche anno...
....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
.... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.
.... il sospetto.....
.... la certezza....
.... iscrizioni in siti pornografici,  ricerca patners occasionali,scambi di coppia, frequentazioni al di fuori della coppia , cose poco chiare.

.....annichilito..... ingessato....non capisco più nulla. Nè me stesso ne chi mi sta intorno.
Non mi fido più del mio giudizio.
Come ho potuto non intuire , non percepire nulla?

Actarus


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
> Insieme da qualche anno...
> ....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
> .... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.
> ...


è quello che hai scoperto ad averti ferito....o la mancata condivisione????


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> è quello che hai scoperto ad averti ferito....o la mancata condivisione????


 
scusa ma non ho capito la domanda.
puoi spiegare meglio?
dovevo fare sesso di gruppo per condividere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
> Insieme da qualche anno...
> ....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
> .... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.
> ...


... calma Actarus, calma... si chiama _invalidazione_... il tuo sistema di _anticipazioni_, le tue aspettative profonde, sono state invalidate... non è un problema di intuizione... è il bisogno di stabilità... di sentire che l'universo non è dominato dal caos... è un bisogno profondo nell'uomo... e allora, anticipiamo gli eventi... persone comprese... è il "mi aspetto che..."... quando questo "aspettarsi che..." viene invalidato e riguarda aspetti molto importanti della nostra vita, dentro di noi accadono delle cose... un terremoto... i cui esiti possono essere vari e variegati... dalla malattia al mutamento drastico di personalità... comunque, tutto questo non accade mai senza conseguenze rilevanti... questo è l'uomo e la sua umanità...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito la domanda.
> puoi spiegare meglio?
> dovevo fare sesso di gruppo per condividere?


no...ma qua' sesso di gruppo? dicevo ti ha ferito scoprire queste cose o scoprire che la tua compagna non avesse condiviso con te....questo lato del suo carattere?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*chensamurai*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma Actarus, calma... si chiama _invalidazione_... il tuo sistema di _anticipazioni_, le tue aspettative profonde, sono state invalidate... non è un problema di intuizione... è il bisogno di stabilità... di sentire che l'universo non è dominato dal caos... è un bisogno profondo nell'uomo... e allora, anticipiamo gli eventi... persone comprese... è il "mi aspetto che..."... quando questo "aspettarsi che..." viene invalidato e riguarda aspetti molto importanti della nostra vita, dentro di noi accadono delle cose... un terremoto... i cui esiti possono essere vari e variegati... dalla malattia al mutamento drastico di personalità... comunque, tutto questo non accade mai senza conseguenze rilevanti... questo è l'uomo e la sua umanità...


 
invalidazione non delle mie aspettative ma delle NOSTRE. Non erano sogni miei ma sogni di una vita immaginati insieme.

Intuizione inceppata. Non capisco come ho bevuto al calice delle bugie senza sentirne il minimo retrogusto amaro.

Le conseguenze rilevanti mi sono estremamente invalidanti Chensamurai, come ti ho accennato, sono impietrito. Incapace di reazione ed azione.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no...ma qua' sesso di gruppo? dicevo ti ha ferito scoprire queste cose o scoprire che la tua compagna non avesse condiviso con te....questo lato del suo carattere?


 
scusami ma ancora non capisco: lei doveva condividere con me le iscrizioni a siti pornografici, uscire in comitiva e fare sesso con i suoi amici, effettuare orge?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
> Insieme da qualche anno...
> ....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
> .... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.
> ...


Capisco molto bene.
Sei ancora nella fase dello stupore o sei passato a domandarti le sue ragioni? Intendo hai intuito (o lei ti ha chiarito) cosa cercava in quelle situazioni?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco molto bene.
> Sei ancora nella fase dello stupore o sei passato a domandarti le sue ragioni? Intendo hai intuito (o lei ti ha chiarito) cosa cercava in quelle situazioni?


Non so in che fase sono; del nulla . Non riesco a pensare e l'unica cosa che provo è dolore, pazzesco.
Lei mi ha detto che quelle cose fanno parte dei desideri sessuali che vuole esaudire.
Con o...senza di me.
Non li cercava.....li cerca tutt'ora.
Se io voglio far parte del suo mondo ora che so la devo accettare così. Così mi dice.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
> Insieme da qualche anno...
> ....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
> .... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.


Come l'hai scoperto? E soprattutto, cosa ti ho portato a scoprirlo?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Se io voglio far parte del suo mondo ora che so la devo accettare così. Così mi dice.


E così è ... Tu ovviamente così non l'accetti...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco molto bene.
> Sei ancora nella fase dello stupore o sei passato a domandarti le sue ragioni? Intendo hai intuito (o lei ti ha chiarito) cosa cercava in quelle situazioni?


anche io volevo fare la stessa domanda...
ne avete parlato? o meglio le hai domandato il perché? il cosa le mancava nel "vostro Noi" per cercarlo in queste situazioni...

certo che, scusa il commento ma "Stì cazzi!"
già il tradimento in sé é difficile da "digerire" una cosa del genere...
altroché ingessante.......


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E così è ... Tu ovviamente così non l'accetti...


Mi rifiuto di accettare di fare cose del genere, soprattutto con lei.


cosa mi ha portato a scoprirlo? sentori strani. umorali. Ho aperto forzatamente gli occhi.

Ho lasciato che il mio cervello ragionasse non con l'amore ma nel giusto modo.
Ho tenuto gli occhi paerti.



Qui non si tratta di un tradimento con un'altra persona. Non è innamorata, scopa.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non so in che fase sono; del nulla . Non riesco a pensare e l'unica cosa che provo è dolore, pazzesco.
> Lei mi ha detto che quelle cose fanno parte dei desideri sessuali che vuole esaudire.
> Con o...senza di me.
> Non li cercava.....li cerca tutt'ora.
> *Se io voglio far parte del suo mondo ora che so la devo accettare così*. Così mi dice.


hai già risposto...
ok...
e tu sei disposto ad accettare tutto questo??


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mi rifiuto di accettare di fare cose del genere, soprattutto con lei.


 
oppeté, e mi precedi!!!

e di accettare che lei lo faccia?

e lei per amor tuo non é disposta a lasciare perdere?

ma quanti anni avete tu e lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non so in che fase sono; del nulla . Non riesco a pensare e l'unica cosa che provo è dolore, pazzesco.
> Lei mi ha detto che quelle cose fanno parte dei desideri sessuali che vuole esaudire.
> Con o...senza di me.
> Non li cercava.....li cerca tutt'ora.
> Se io voglio far parte del suo mondo ora che so la devo accettare così. Così mi dice.


E' chiaro che lei non ha la consapevolezza di avere dei problemi (altrimenti avrebbe cercato un terapeuta ....spero non di quelli che hanno problemi simili che risolvono nello stesso modo ...), ma semplicemente si racconta che te lo teneva nascosto per la tua "ristrettezza" di idee.
Ma tu hai intuito quali insicurezze rispetto alle sue capacità seduttive o problemi di violenze subite o bisogno di umiliazione da ricevere o infliggere siano all'origine delle sue ricerche di esperienze di quel tipo?
Credo che comprenderla ti sarebbe di aiuto per superare la sensazione di cecità che ti attanaglia. Chiaramente problemi di quel tipo vengono occultati.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mi rifiuto di accettare di fare cose del genere, soprattutto con lei.


Quindi non c'è soluzione. La lasci, punto. Mi spieghi come ne sei venuto a conoscenza? L'hai scoperto da solo? Per caso?

ps sesso tutto ok tra voi?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

nessuna violanza pregressa.
lo vuole fare in modo 'diverso' e stop.
tra noi va bene( ora non ne sono più certo).
Come l'ho scoperto...... soliti modi, indagini nemmeno tanto accurate. Iscrizioni in qualche sito per cercare la sua scheda. lei usa sempre il solito nome, mette pure la foto.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Come l'ho scoperto...... soliti modi, indagini nemmeno tanto accurate. Iscrizioni in qualche sito per cercare la sua scheda. lei usa sempre il solito nome, mette pure la foto.


... quindi qualcosa che non andava tra voi c'era ANCHE prima. Altrimenti se andava tutto bene, perché fare indagini?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... quindi qualcosa che non andava tra voi c'era ANCHE prima. Altrimenti se andava tutto bene, perché fare indagini?


Le cose andavano tutte bene.
le indagini, casalinghe alla cavolo di cane le ho iniziate da quando ho iniziato a intuire che c'erano cose che non andavano....piccole cose che mi hanno portato a scoprire .


la amo ma devo lasciarla. sto raccogliendo le forze per farlo. Non c'è altro modo. la persona che amo non esiste così come mi ero innamorato di lei.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> la amo ma devo lasciarla. sto raccogliendo le forze per farlo. Non c'è altro modo. la persona che amo non esiste così come mi ero innamorato di lei.


Vero. La persona che amavi non esiste più. Benvenuto nel mondo reale. Bisogna amare le persone e non l'idea che ci facciamo di loro. Invece di indagare non sarebbe stato più facile parlarne? Condividerla questa cosa? 
Lei non ti ha detto nulla, fingendo di essere quello che non è, tu dici che tutto andava bene ma poi scavando... Crollo delle illusioni reciproche. A voi se ricompattare la relazione o perdervi...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. La persona che amavi non esiste più. Benvenuto nel mondo reale. Bisogna amare le persone e non l'idea che ci facciamo di loro. Invece di indagare non sarebbe stato più facile parlarne? Condividerla questa cosa?
> Lei non ti ha detto nulla, fingendo di essere quello che non è, tu dici che tutto andava bene ma poi scavando... Crollo delle illusioni reciproche. A voi se ricompattare la relazione o perdervi...


L'idea di lei me l'ha fatta lei. Mi ha detto essermi fedele.Io mi fido  delle persone e mi fidavo di lei.
parlarle? prima dovevo verificare, una volta fatto e visto che lei non mi aveva detto la verità su se stessa ne abbiamo parlato.
lei mi ha detto che al limite posso condividere con lei queste sue passioni ma lei ora non cambia.

Sta a me. ha detto.

Io non accetto tali condizioni. sto male


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> lei mi ha detto che al limite posso condividere con lei queste sue passioni ma lei ora non cambia.


Ti sta mettendo alla prova. Capisco e approvo che tu non voglia sottostare al ricatto. Il problema è la fedeltà o che certe cose la tua ragazza non le deve fare?


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Le cose andavano tutte bene.
> le indagini, casalinghe alla cavolo di cane le ho iniziate da quando ho iniziato a intuire che c'erano cose che non andavano....piccole cose che mi hanno portato a scoprire .
> 
> 
> la amo ma devo lasciarla. sto raccogliendo le forze per farlo. Non c'è altro modo. la persona che amo non esiste così come mi ero innamorato di lei.


terribile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




continuerai le indagini,
conoscerai sempre più.. e quando lo schifo ti arriverà alla gola avrai la forza di scappare lontano


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti sta mettendo alla prova. Capisco e approvo che tu non voglia sottostare al ricatto. Il problema è la fedeltà o che certe cose la tua ragazza non le deve fare?


 
sia la fedeltà ( e so che per ora non è innamorata di altri) sia il fatto che mi inorridisce che la mia donna faccia sesso con altri uomini, in gruppo o presi singolarmente fa lo stesso, sempre uomini sono.

Poi penso alle malattie.
Poi penso che avevamo comprato le fedi, ero andato a ritirarle sabato pomeriggio, con i nomi incisi dentro. capisci?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> terribile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In quel senso ho visto già abbastanza:
es....


donna single cerca uomini o coppie per incontri, disponibile a ospitare in casa propria.

Credimi...ho già visto abbastanza....c'è il suo viso in bella vista.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> sia la fedeltà ( e so che per ora non è innamorata di altri) sia il fatto che mi inorridisce che la mia donna faccia sesso con altri uomini, in gruppo o presi singolarmente fa lo stesso, sempre uomini sono.
> 
> Poi penso alle malattie.
> Poi penso che avevamo comprato le fedi, ero andato a ritirarle sabato pomeriggio, con i nomi incisi dentro. capisci?


No, non capisco. Avete finto in due. Per motivi diversi. Lei ha seguito l'istinto, più forte della fede. Meglio che sia stata sincera adesso, prima del matrimonio. 

ps fossero state donne sarebbe stato diverso? Scherzo eh, sdrammatizzo, non prendertela...


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> sia la fedeltà ( e so che per ora non è innamorata di altri) sia il fatto che mi inorridisce che la mia donna faccia sesso con altri uomini, in gruppo o presi singolarmente fa lo stesso, sempre uomini sono.
> 
> Poi penso alle malattie.
> Poi penso che avevamo comprato le fedi, ero andato a ritirarle sabato pomeriggio, con i nomi incisi dentro. capisci?


e si voleva sposare senza farti partecipe dei suoi gusti particolari... questo è veramente troppo


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, non capisco. Avete finto in due. Per motivi diversi. Lei ha seguito l'istinto, più forte della fede. Meglio che sia stata sincera adesso, prima del matrimonio.
> 
> ps fossero state donne sarebbe stato diverso? Scherzo eh, sdrammatizzo, non prendertela...


 
io non ho finto. in che cosa poi.....

lei non è stata sincera... l'ho fatta confessare e lei ha negato l'evidenza dei fatti


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e si voleva sposare senza farti partecipe dei suoi gusti particolari... questo è veramente troppo


quelle fedi non saranno mai usate.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> io non ho finto. in che cosa poi.....
> 
> lei non è stata sincera... l'ho fatta confessare e lei ha negato l'evidenza dei fatti


ah, ma non ti aveva chiesto di condividere con lei queste esperienze? Forse ho capito male io... 

ps scusa eh ma come si fa a non accorgersi di queste cose? Quando si è in intimità dico...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ah, ma non ti aveva chiesto di condividere con lei queste esperienze? Forse ho capito male io...
> 
> *ps scusa eh ma come si fa a non accorgersi di queste cose? Quando si è in intimità dico...*





scusa se ti faccio la stessa domanda: come fai quando sei in intimità accorgerti che il tuo uomo l'ha nel frattempo fatto con altre donne?


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

fortuna che l'hai scoperta.. prima di sposarla
ma quest'ingessamento di cui parli ti impedisce di lasciarla?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> L'idea di lei me l'ha fatta lei. Mi ha detto essermi fedele.Io mi fido delle persone e mi fidavo di lei.
> parlarle? prima dovevo verificare, una volta fatto e visto che lei non mi aveva detto la verità su se stessa ne abbiamo parlato.
> lei mi ha detto che al limite posso condividere con lei queste sue passioni ma lei ora non cambia.
> 
> ...


Quindi se tu dici NO, non ci sto, per lei è ok?

Se è così, di base non c'è nulla...tempo perso cercare di scavare per capire.

Se così non fosse se lo schiaffo che le daresti dicendole che può andare per la sua strada senza di te, la facesse un pò ragionare...forse...e sottolineo *forse*... un tentativo di capire che cosa lei cercasse in quel modo di far sesso con altri potresti anche cercare di farlo.

Prima però è giusto capire come si pone nei tuoi confronti, se no sarebbe come cercare di salvare una che sta annegando ma che non vuol esser salvata: rischieresti solo di andare a fondo con lei!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> scusa se ti faccio la stessa domanda: come fai quando sei in intimità accorgerti che il tuo uomo l'ha nel frattempo fatto con altre donne?


Quando è capitato a me ho capito... dagli atteggiamenti, dalle cose che si fanno... Ma qui non stiamo parlando di tradimento, stiamo parlando di un modo di cercare piacere che va oltre i canoni comuni (o almeno è quello che si dice). Avrà avuto delle fantasie particolari, ne avrete parlato... Possibile non accorgersi mai di nulla? Le indagini da qualcosa saranno iniziate no... Altrimenti invece dei siti di incontri che ne so la seguivi al lavoro...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> fortuna che l'hai scoperta.. prima di sposarla
> ma quest'ingessamento di cui parli ti impedisce di lasciarla?


 
sono annichilito dalle circostanze..... sevo racapezzarmi .
Non ci sentiamo da 8 giorni, ho cancellato il suo numero, temo che si faccia viva lei e io come un pollastro cedi alle sue scuse( ma non cambio)


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*Fedigrafo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi se tu dici NO, non ci sto, per lei è ok?
> 
> *Se è così, di base non c'è nulla...tempo perso cercare di scavare per capire.*
> 
> ...




*hai ragione.*
IO la devo LASCIARE.
Non posso colare a picco con lei. nelle sue porcate.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando è capitato a me ho capito... dagli atteggiamenti, dalle cose che si fanno... Ma qui non stiamo parlando di tradimento, stiamo parlando di un modo di cercare piacere che va oltre i canoni comuni (o *almeno è quello che si dice*). Avrà avuto delle fantasie particolari, ne avrete parlato... Possibile non accorgersi mai di nulla? Le indagini da qualcosa saranno iniziate no... Altrimenti invece dei siti di incontri che ne so la seguivi al lavoro...


 
quello è quello che si dice. nel mo caso, ripeto, andava tutto bene.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non posso colare a picco con lei. nelle sue porcate.


ussignur... siamo nel 2007 eh, ancora a fare la santa inquisizione... Lasciala lasciala, tranquillo...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> quello è quello che si dice. nel mo caso, ripeto, andava tutto bene.


C***o!!!!!! Nel TUO caso andava tutto bene, ma siete (eravate, sorry) in due no? A lei non tutto andava bene, infatti cercava fuori quello che non trovava dentro...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> C***o!!!!!! Nel TUO caso andava tutto bene, ma siete (eravate, sorry) in due no? A lei non tutto andava bene, infatti cercava fuori quello che non trovava dentro...


in coppia le andava bene stare con me ma voleva variare la minestra.
Ovvero farlo con tizio, caio, sempronio e perchè no...con tutti tre insieme.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> invalidazione non delle mie aspettative ma delle NOSTRE. Non erano sogni miei ma sogni di una vita immaginati insieme.
> 
> Intuizione inceppata. Non capisco come ho bevuto al calice delle bugie senza sentirne il minimo retrogusto amaro.
> 
> Le conseguenze rilevanti mi sono estremamente invalidanti Chensamurai, come ti ho accennato, sono impietrito. Incapace di reazione ed azione.


... no, erano le TUE... il NOI non esiste... è un'allucinazione simbiotica infantile... non esiste mai, veramente, un NOI...


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando è capitato a me ho capito... dagli atteggiamenti, dalle cose che si fanno... Ma qui non stiamo parlando di tradimento, *stiamo parlando di un modo di cercare piacere che va oltre i canoni comuni* (o almeno è quello che si dice). Avrà avuto delle fantasie particolari, ne avrete parlato... Possibile non accorgersi mai di nulla? Le indagini da qualcosa saranno iniziate no... Altrimenti invece dei siti di incontri che ne so la seguivi al lavoro...


dici bene, 
ma mi chiedo quanto siamo noi ad intuire e quanto l'altro/a preparare il terreno per condividere il suo modo di vivere la sessualità...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> in coppia le andava bene stare con me ma voleva variare la minestra.
> Ovvero farlo con tizio, caio, sempronio e perchè no...con tutti tre insieme.



Le andava bene cosa? Senti concordo su come sia stata sleale a non parlartene. Ma sei davvero sicuro che lo faccia davvero? Per me è solo metterti alla prova. 

ps guarda che quando sono gli uomini a parlare dell'harem allora tutti a battere le mani, se lo fanno le donne eh... apriti cielo...

ps2 non hai risposto alla mia provocazione di prima, fossero state donne invece di uomini? Diverso?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, erano le TUE... il NOI non esiste... è un'allucinazione simbiotica infantile... non esiste mai, veramente, un NOI...


me ne sto rendendo conto.
Un singolo.... ergo la coppia è una forzatura che in realtà non esiste.

Singolo individuo, devo abituarmi a essere così.


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le andava bene cosa? Senti concordo su come sia stata sleale a non parlartene. Ma sei davvero sicuro che lo faccia davvero? Per me è solo metterti alla prova.
> 
> ps guarda che quando sono gli uomini a parlare dell'harem allora tutti a battere le mani, se lo fanno le donne eh... apriti cielo...
> 
> ps2 non hai risposto alla mia provocazione di prima, fossero state donne invece di uomini? Diverso?


nei privè non ci vanno solo uomini però...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> me ne sto rendendo conto.
> Un singolo.... ergo la coppia è una forzatura che in realtà non esiste.
> 
> Singolo individuo, devo abituarmi a essere così.


Mi arrendo... buona fortuna Actarus...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> nei privè non ci vanno solo uomini però...


Guarda non conosco un uomo che sia uno che non abbia avuto la fantasia di essere beato fra le donne (in quel senso)... e mi chiedo, così è regolare ma se lo pensa una donna è peccato mortale? Mah...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le andava bene cosa? Senti concordo su come sia stata sleale a non parlartene. Ma sei davvero sicuro che lo faccia davvero? Per me è solo metterti alla prova.
> 
> ps guarda che quando sono gli uomini a parlare dell'harem allora tutti a battere le mani, se lo fanno le donne eh... apriti cielo...
> 
> ps2 non hai risposto alla mia provocazione di prima, fossero state donne invece di uomini? Diverso?


 
scusami ma non sono in vena di rispondere a provocazioni.
non ho fiato neanche per respirare,


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ussignur... siamo nel 2007 eh, ancora a fare la santa inquisizione... Lasciala lasciala, tranquillo...


Non credo che si tratti di santa inquisizione... se lei fosse libera potrebbe far anche di peggio e non credo che susciterebbe alcun giudizio da actarus...se lui non appartenesse a quel mondo difficilmente lo verrebbe a sapere.

Al limite, se anche lui fosse desideroso di certe esperienze e si incontrassero durante quelle, magari potrebbero instaurare un rapporto condiviso da entrambi.

E potrebbe anche non esserci nulla di male!

Ma non mi pare questo il caso...


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda non conosco un uomo che sia uno che non abbia avuto la fantasia di essere beato fra le donne (in quel senso)... e mi chiedo, così è regolare ma se lo pensa una donna è peccato mortale? Mah...


io non vedo discriminazione su questa "preferenza"
quando è capitato a me, sono rimasta ingessata proprio come actarus


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> scusami ma non sono in vena di rispondere a provocazioni.
> non ho fiato neanche per respirare,


Actarus

ma tu sei sicuro certissimo che lei abbia FATTO o hai visto queste "pubblicazioni" e l'hai processata e condannata?

e poi.....poniamo il caso che lei ti avesse detto che TU eri la cosa più importante e che aveva fatto uno sbaglio.....che voleva provare emozioni diverse prima del matrimonio (legame definitivo)....
cosa avresti fatto in quel caso? l'avresti perdonata? e con che parrucca (nb non ho detto pelo) sullo stomaco avresti rifatto l'amore con LEI?

= probabilmente quello che stai vivendo, anche se fa TANTO male é il minore (dei MALI)


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*fedigrafo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo che si tratti di santa inquisizione... se lei fosse libera potrebbe far anche di peggio e non credo che susciterebbe alcun giudizio da actarus...se lui non appartenesse a quel mondo difficilmente lo verrebbe a sapere.
> 
> Al limite, se anche lui fosse desideroso di certe esperienze e si incontrassero durante quelle, magari potrebbero instaurare un rapporto condiviso da entrambi.
> 
> ...


 
fedigrafo, tu ci faresti una famiglia, un bambino con una donna  a cui piace fare sesso di gruppo?
Io no.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> io non vedo discriminazione su questa "preferenza"
> quando è capitato a me, sono rimasta ingessata proprio come actarus








non ho capito.....cosa ti é capitato Mailea?


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> fedigrafo, tu ci faresti una famiglia, un bambino con una donna a cui piace fare sesso di gruppo?
> Io no.


SE ci si amasse...
SE si fosse complici...
SE si fosse buoni genitori....
SE si fosse entrambi molto avanti....

Perchè no ?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> SE ci si amasse...
> SE si fosse complici...
> SE si fosse buoni genitori....
> SE si fosse entrambi *molto avanti....*
> ...


*o indietro*?????
a me sa un pò di cosa bestiale...


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *o indietro*?????
> a me sa un pò di cosa bestiale...


Il sesso è un gioco.....


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus, ci sono due piani.

Quello concreto, e quello dell'elaborazione.

Su quello dell'elaborazione, sei all'inizio di un lungo cammino.

Su quello concreto, hai ragione, butta via le fedi. E' un rapporto finito, non c'è futuro. Troppo distanti siete, lei è cosà, tu così. Tanto vale separare le strade subito, taglio netto e deciso, zac. Fa meno male, fidati.

Chi come te sogna un futuro costruttivo non puo' avere nel cassetto vite parallele di quel tipo, e non puo' nemmeno tollerarle.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Actarus
> 
> ma tu sei sicuro certissimo che lei abbia FATTO o hai visto queste "pubblicazioni" e l'hai processata e condannata?
> 
> ...


Io ho visto le sue schede ma mi è stato detto che si intrattiene regolarmente in casa sua con degli uomini.
Non mi ha chiesto scusa ne ha detto che era stato uno sbaglio, lei è intenzionata almeno per il momento a continuare, la cosa le piace.
Mi ha chiesto di farne parte, mi ha detto che potrebbe piacere anche a me.
Non l'ho perdonata e non la perdonerò.
Non ho stomaco a rifare l'amore con lei. Non ci riesco.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Il sesso è un gioco.....


punti di vista........


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> fedigrafo, tu ci faresti una famiglia, un bambino con una donna  a cui piace fare sesso di gruppo?
> Io no.


Ecco. Da qui dovresti ripartire. Lei ha sbagliato a tenerti nascosta una parte sua (giusta o sbagliata non entro nel merito). Tu hai sbagliato nel non volerla vedere. L'hai amata fino a quando lei è rientrata nelle TUE aspettative. Aspettative che non erano condivise.


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> SE ci si amasse...
> SE si fosse complici...
> SE si fosse buoni genitori....
> SE si fosse entrambi molto *avanti*....
> ...


se si è d'accordo certo.. e perchè no!
è il "molto avanti" che mi sta sul gozzo


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Actarus, ci sono due piani.
> 
> Quello concreto, e quello dell'elaborazione.
> 
> ...


 
le fedi le ho riposte al sicuro. Le riguarderò per ricordarmi quanto sono stupido. deterrente per non riscascarci.


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> punti di vista........


Ovvia-mente.....

Comunque pensaci..... Niente di più vero che condividere anche fantasie e follie....

E' come la battaglia sulla liberalizzazione del fumo.... Non ci sono casini se non c'è il divieto....


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Io ho visto le sue schede ma mi è stato detto che si intrattiene regolarmente in casa sua con degli uomini.
> Non mi ha chiesto scusa ne ha detto che era stato uno sbaglio, lei è intenzionata almeno per il momento a continuare, la cosa le piace.
> Mi ha chiesto di farne parte, mi ha detto che potrebbe piacere anche a me.
> *Non l'ho perdonata e non la perdonerò.*
> *Non ho stomaco a rifare l'amore con lei. Non ci riesco.*


*e con questa presa di coscenza inizia la tua risalita caro !!!*


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se si è d'accordo certo.. e perchè no!
> è il molto avanti che mi sta sul gozzo


 
Sta nel gozzo anche a me.

quando si è molto avanti in queste cose?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi come te sogna un futuro costruttivo non puo' avere nel cassetto vite parallele di quel tipo, e non puo' nemmeno tollerarle.


Se si nascondono sono d'accordo, ma se si condividono, che problema c'è?
Concordo con JDM, il sesso è un gioco.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ovvia-mente.....
> 
> Comunque pensaci..... Niente di più vero che condividere anche fantasie e follie....
> 
> E' come la battaglia sulla liberalizzazione del fumo.... Non ci sono casini se non c'è il divieto....


 
CON_ dividere.
giusto, lei così me lo IM_pone come condizione senza la quale il rapporto non va avanti. Con o senza di me lei continua.


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se si è d'accordo certo.. e perchè no!
> è il molto avanti che mi sta sul gozzo


Avanti non in senso etico, ma di vissuto.....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> CON_ dividere.
> giusto, lei così me lo IM_pone.


e tu lo imponi a lei...


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> CON_ dividere.
> giusto, lei così me lo IM_pone come condizione senza la quale il rapporto non va avanti. Con o senza di me lei continua.


Infatti dicevo....
SE si è com-plici
SE si è a-vanti entrambi

Non dis-tanti...

Uffa, basta a fare Chen.... Non va bene per più di un post....


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e tu lo imponi a lei...


No, per niente.
io l'ho lasciata.
Quel che mi ha fatto scrivere qui è il dolore in tutto questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> fedigrafo, tu ci faresti una famiglia, un bambino con una donna a cui piace fare sesso di gruppo?
> Io no.


Tu no perchè hai certi principi e non faresti nemmeno sesso di gruppo mi par di capire.

Se ti svestissi da quelli, (e so che non è facile) se ti piacesse l'amore di gruppo e similia, perchè non dovresti poter progettare un qualcosa con chi condivide gli stessi TUOI gusti?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti svestissi da quelli, (e so che non è facile) se ti piacesse l'amore di gruppo e similia, perchè non dovresti poter progettare un qualcosa con chi condivide gli stessi TUOI gusti?


Ecco, questo dicevo. E' un problema di condivisione di modi di vivere la vita. Insieme.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu no perchè hai certi principi e non faresti nemmeno sesso di gruppo mi par di capire.
> 
> Se ti svestissi da quelli, (e so che non è facile) se ti piacesse l'amore di gruppo e similia, perchè non dovresti poter progettare un qualcosa con chi condivide gli stessi TUOI gusti?


lei doveva trovarsi uno con cui condividere, non nascondere a me che faceva questo.

Darmi la possibilità di scelta.


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> lei doveva trovarsi uno con cui condividere, non nascondere a me che faceva questo.
> 
> Darmi la possibilità di scelta.


OK su questo.

L'importante è non assolutizzare.... La vita è un percorso lungo. E pieno di cose che non servono a nulla. La verità forse non c'è, ma sicuramente c'è un mare di falsità e di convinzioni preconfezionate..... Si soffre anche per questo
Forse creperò sereno.....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> io l'ho lasciata.


L'hai lasciata perché non puoi accettare che lei sia diversa da quello che credevi lei fosse. Le imponi di rientrare nelle TUE aspettative. Lei invece ti chiede di condividere...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Novembre 2007)

Accidenti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao a tutti e un non benvenuto ad Actarus, perchè mi rendo conto che ne avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco. Da qui dovresti ripartire. Lei ha sbagliato a tenerti nascosta una parte sua (giusta o sbagliata non entro nel merito). Tu hai sbagliato nel non volerla vedere. L'hai amata fino a quando lei è rientrata nelle TUE aspettative. Aspettative che non erano condivise.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo dicevo. E' un problema di condivisione di modi di vivere la vita. Insieme.





Actarus ha detto:


> lei doveva trovarsi uno con cui condividere, non nascondere a me che faceva questo.
> 
> Darmi la possibilità di scelta.


Mk questo è il punto:

Lei ha messo avanti la facciata "rispettabile" per legare e tener legato a sè actarus!

Lui non ha visto perchè lei ha negato questa sua parte finchè non ha potuto far altrimenti: il problema come sempre è LA MENZOGNA!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*Emmekappa2*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata perché non puoi accettare che lei sia *diversa da quello che credevi lei fosse. Le imponi di rientrare nelle TUE aspettative. Lei invece ti chiede di condividere...[/*quote]
> 
> 
> non so cosa dirti.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non nascondere a me che faceva questo.


Certo. Su questo sono d'accordo con te. Probabilmente sapeva che così ti avrebbe perso. E infatti...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*la Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Accidenti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie la lupa.
non riesco ad esistere decentemente in questo periodo.


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'hai lasciata perché non puoi accettare che lei sia *diversa da quello che credevi lei fosse. Le imponi di rientrare nelle TUE aspettative. Lei invece ti chiede di condividere...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mk questo è il punto:
> 
> Lei ha messo avanti la facciata "rispettabile" per legare e tener legato a sè actarus!
> 
> Lui non ha visto perchè lei ha negato questa sua parte finchè non ha potuto far altrimenti: il problema come sempre è LA MENZOGNA!


E' il problema principale di questa società Fedi. Se si avesse il coraggio di essere sinceri, di farlo veramente...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata perché non puoi accettare che lei sia diversa da quello che credevi lei fosse. Le imponi di rientrare nelle TUE aspettative. Lei invece ti chiede di condividere...


MK, non capisco dove tu veda questo suo costringerla a far qualcosa: lui sceglie per sè, mica per lei! Mica le rompe le ossa (anche se credo ne avrebbe una gran voglia! :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    se lei continua  a far ciò che più le aggrada!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mk questo è il punto:
> 
> Lei ha messo avanti la facciata "rispettabile" per legare e tener legato a sè actarus!
> 
> Lui non ha visto perchè lei ha negato questa sua parte finchè non ha potuto far altrimenti: il problema come sempre è LA MENZOGNA!


 
Si Fedigrafo. esattamente così. lei con me si descriveva come santa donna. E io ti sono fedele, e io ci tengo al nostro rapporto esclusivo, E io alla sera quando non sono con te sono a casa da sola........


MENZOGNA


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MK, non capisco dove tu veda questo suo costringerla a far qualcosa: lui sceglie per sè, mica per lei! Mica le rompe le ossa (anche se credo ne avrebbe una gran voglia! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no non hai capito. Lui la ama SOLO se lei rientra nei suoi canoni. Per me non è amore questo...


----------



## JDM (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MK, non capisco dove tu veda questo suo costringerla a far qualcosa: lui sceglie per sè, mica per lei! Mica le rompe le ossa (anche se credo ne avrebbe una gran voglia! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FREE TO CHOOSE

Sempre e per sempre.

Ciao a tutti, vado a prendere il mio cucciolo grande. 

OGGI STA SOLO CON ME !!!! 

WWWWOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi se tu dici NO, non ci sto, per lei è ok?
> 
> Se è così, di base non c'è nulla...tempo perso cercare di scavare per capire.
> 
> ...


 
Condivido, ma aggiungo che lei avrebbe vissuto nell'inganno ad oltranza..... il che depone sulla sua assoluta incapacità di relazionarsi in modo decente. Risibile poi che dica che LUI si deve adguare se vuole tenersela.
Quanto all'essere salvata...... in quella cloaca di esistenza mi pare stia nuotando benissimo....
Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Actarus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non devi dire altro. A te non interessa. Punto e basta.
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no non hai capito. Lui la ama SOLO se lei rientra nei suoi canoni. Per me non è amore questo...


 
Ho già scritto due volte che io l'ho lasciata. Comunque ed in ogni caso. anche se si scusa.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie la lupa.
> non riesco ad esistere decentemente in questo periodo.


E te credo!

Se posso permettermi un consiglio, non ti sentire idiota se qua fanno gli sportivi.
Sai, col culo degli altri è facile fare i bulicci... c'è da restarci di merda, nella tua storia, stai sereno.
Qui c'è gente che s'è annichilita per corna più che canoniche... nulla di strano che tu sia di marmo, in questo momento. 

Mi pare che tu abbia fatto giusto.

Altro parere... hai scritto che ti dovrai abituare ad essere un individuo solo.







Ma perchè, scusa, tu sei nato in compagnia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, su su...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bel colpo, comunque.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido, ma aggiungo che lei avrebbe vissuto nell'inganno ad oltranza..... il che depone sulla sua assoluta incapacità di relazionarsi in modo decente. Risibile poi che dica che LUI si deve adguare se vuole tenersela.


Bruja non dico che lui si debba adeguare, ma che se la amasse davvero dovrebbe vedere oltre, oltre le fedi, oltre la santa donna. Altrimenti quello che ama è soltanto un fantasma, non una persona reale...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido, ma aggiungo che lei avrebbe vissuto nell'inganno ad oltranza..... il che depone sulla sua assoluta incapacità di relazionarsi in modo decente. Risibile poi che dica che LUI si deve adguare se vuole tenersela.
> Quanto all'essere salvata...... in quella cloaca di esistenza mi pare stia nuotando benissimo....
> Bruja


Se io non la scoprivo infatti lei mi ingannava ad oltranza.
Ora che io so lei mi propone di provare o di lasciarla fare.
Io allora l'ho lasciata e lei mi ha detto che non era quel che pensAVO.

che pensavo?
nessuna risposta.

becero modo per non fare magre figure.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bruja non dico che lui si debba adeguare, ma che se la amasse davvero dovrebbe vedere oltre, oltre le fedi, oltre la santa donna. Altrimenti quello che ama è soltanto un fantasma, non una persona reale...


 
la amo, cosa devo vedere in lei allora?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Ho già scritto due volte che io l'ho lasciata. Comunque ed in ogni caso. anche se si scusa.


Bene. Ma rifletti un po' anche su di te, su come ti sei posto in questa storia. Sul perché a un certo punto hai avuto dei dubbi. Non l'hai ancora spiegata questa cosa, o forse non l'ho capita io.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E te credo!
> 
> Se posso permettermi un consiglio, non ti sentire idiota se qua fanno gli sportivi.
> Sai, col culo degli altri è facile fare i bulicci... c'è da restarci di merda, nella tua storia, stai sereno.
> ...


 
Forse sono di idee più antiche di molti.
Io la donna che amo la concepisco con me, non con altri che ci fanno pure sesso insieme.
E poi fare un bambino? e di era questo bambino poi?


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non ho capito.....cosa ti é capitato Mailea?


Quello che è accaduto ad actarus, solo che non ci dovevamo sposare (io erò già separata)
No, il mio ex marito no! Lui solo corna tradizionali porello, col senno del poi: un santo!


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Se io non la scoprivo infatti lei mi ingannava ad oltranza.
> Ora che io so lei mi propone di provare o di lasciarla fare.
> Io allora l'ho lasciata e lei mi ha detto che non era quel che pensAVO.
> 
> ...


In effetti non è tanto quella che è a crearmi scandalo ma che si sia finta un'altra perchpè rientrava nei parametri di quello che tu intendi per persona grata. La peggior cosa è che non abbia avuto il coraggio di essere quella che è..... e non l'ha avuto perchè sa che non è proprio edificante il suo modus vivendi sessuale.
Lei può dire quello che vuole..... visto che quello che le pare lo fa già!!  Tu guarda avanti....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no non hai capito. Lui la ama SOLO se lei rientra nei suoi canoni. Per me non è amore questo...


Ma fa capire anche me per favore MK: tu ameresti forse qualcuno  che fosse l'esatto contrario di ciò che TU desideri trovare in un compagno di vita?

Lui amava quella persona non perchè rientrasse nei SUOI (di lui) canoni, ma perchè LEI diceva e faceva di tutto x mostrare di esser così!

Ovvio che nel momento in cui si è rivelata solo una parvenza di quell'amore che poteva restare? Forse l'amarezza per il tempo sottrattoci, per l'illusione, per i bei momenti vissuti come reali e non come falsati da ciò che non era. ma ORA Actarus sa che quei momenti non potranno più tornare, non con lei, se lei la vuole vivere così!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> nessuna violanza pregressa.
> lo vuole fare in modo 'diverso' e stop.
> tra noi va bene( ora non ne sono più certo).
> Come l'ho scoperto...... soliti modi, indagini nemmeno tanto accurate. Iscrizioni in qualche sito per cercare la sua scheda. lei usa sempre il solito nome, mette pure la foto.

























come cazzo fa ad andare bene?
qui siamo al delirio...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene. Ma rifletti un po' anche su di te, su come ti sei posto in questa storia. Sul perché a un certo punto hai avuto dei dubbi. Non l'hai ancora spiegata questa cosa, o forse non l'ho capita io.


perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.
profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
sms strani in piena notte
digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
coppie di calici sporchi sul lavandino della cucina.

se vuoi degenero un altro po.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> come cazzo fa ad andare bene?
> qui siamo al delirio...


 

prima di scoprire questo tra noi il sesso andava bene. è in risposta ad Emmekkappa2


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.
> profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
> sms strani in piena notte
> digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
> ...


degenera pure...
resta il fatto che, secondo me, siete un delirio vivente, tutti e due...
tu poi...
ma che cazz ti è successo -prima- per accettare una condanna simile?
minchia...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma fa capire anche me per favore MK: tu ameresti forse qualcuno  che fosse l'esatto contrario di ciò che TU desideri trovare in un compagno di vita?


Fedi come si fa ad innamorarsi, anzi ad amare che è di più, qualcuno che improvvisamente diventa il contrario di quello che hai desiderato fino al giorno prima? E' questo che io non capisco. Lei ha mentito, su questo sono d'accordo, è sbagliato. Ma è sul giudizio che non concordo.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bruja non dico che lui si debba adeguare, ma che se la amasse davvero dovrebbe vedere oltre, oltre le fedi, oltre la santa donna. Altrimenti quello che ama è soltanto un fantasma, non una persona reale...


Ho risposto a lui e credo possa valere anche per te.... sinceramente non è quello che lei è o fa che mi crea problemi, ma il fatto che non abbia la faccia delle sue scelte.... perciò se lei inganna per legare a sè una persona che ha un modo di vedere diverso dal suo, non può pretendere che lui se la faccia stare bene se è tutt'altro.  L'amore non è vincolato, e vive di stima, rispetto, sincerità etc..... è più facile che passi  unamore anche se sincero piuttosto che uno si faccia star bene la "way of life" di questa donna...!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.
> profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
> sms strani in piena notte
> digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
> ...


Ha voluto che tu lo scoprissi, non ce la faceva più a mentire... Lo so che fa male, ma davvero, rifletti, lavora anche su te stesso oltre che sul dolore...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> prima di scoprire questo tra noi il sesso andava bene. è in risposta ad Emmekkappa2


il sesso può anche andare bene... ma non è la cartina tornasole del rapporto... anche perché potrebbe andare peggio... potrebbe piovere...
non so se capisci...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il sesso può anche andare bene... ma non è la cartina tornasole del rapporto... anche perché potrebbe andare peggio... potrebbe piovere...
> non so se capisci...


si che capisco.
Io avevo risposto a Emmekappa2.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi come si fa ad innamorarsi, anzi ad amare che è di più, qualcuno che improvvisamente diventa il contrario di quello che hai desiderato fino al giorno prima? E' questo che io non capisco. Lei ha mentito, su questo sono d'accordo, è sbagliato. Ma è sul giudizio che non concordo.


 
Temo tu non abbia le idee chiare su quanto può essere infida, infingarda e menzognera una persona se ha "intenzione" di esserlo......
Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> prima di scoprire questo tra noi il sesso andava bene. è in risposta ad Emmekkappa2


Actarus, io non credo fosse così... Probabilmente lei diceva questo. Mai fidarsi troppo delle parole...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Quello che è accaduto ad actarus, solo che non ci dovevamo sposare (io erò già separata)
> ahmadonninasanta...pensavo che l'avessi fatto tu con due uomini
> 
> 
> ...


povero un martire, direi........
certo che anche tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....dalla padella alla brace!!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Actarus, io non credo fosse così... Probabilmente lei diceva questo. Mai fidarsi troppo delle parole...


...ok...se lo dici tu....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Temo tu non abbia le idee chiare su quanto può essere infida, infingarda e menzognera una persona se ha "intenzione" di esserlo......
> Bruja


Soprattutto non riesco a capire il motivo. Per farsi sposare? Per non stare sola?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... *peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.*
> profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
> sms strani in piena notte
> digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
> ...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ...ok...se lo dici tu....


Non voglio ferirti, vorrei solo farti riflettere. Una donna innamorata e soddisfatta non fa queste cose. Sesso senza amore quando hai un uomo che ti ama...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Actarus, io non credo fosse così... Probabilmente lei diceva questo. Mai fidarsi troppo delle parole...


e io invece ci credo. proprio perché so che il sesso può andar bene nonostante tutto o non andar bene per niente.
no, dai... se ripenso ai miei trascorsi... 
ma non vuol dire niente il sesso...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non voglio ferirti, vorrei solo farti riflettere*. Una* *donna innamorata e soddisfatta non fa queste cose*. Sesso senza amore quando hai un uomo che ti ama...


 
se sei sicura di quel che affermi......


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


... cheschifezza


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cheschifezza


ma io gliela facevo mangiare la saponetta....


----------



## La Lupa (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.
> profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
> sms strani in piena notte
> digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
> ...









Sì... vabbè... però... anche tu... con circuiti di mille valvole, proprio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




All'anima dei dubbi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che eri proprio cecato, eh? e mi sa anche che la signorina t'ha servito il pranzo completo, con tanto di estrusione finale.

Nessuna donna che non voglia essere scoperta, commette degli errori così banali.

Voleva fartelo sapere. Magari vedere se partecipavi.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... vabbè... però... anche tu... con circuiti di mille valvole, proprio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magari per vedere se partecipavo.
non lo escludo visto il senno del poi.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*un rebus*

Certo questa donna non era innamorata, nè lo è, forse cercava sicurezze in cui infilare le suie tendenze. Non ha senso comune quello che ha fatto, tanto più che bastava essere se stessa alla luce del sole e lasciare decidere a lui da subito se era una donna frequentabile.
Per me è una persona di una insicurezza abissale che tampona con queste battute di caccia sessuale le sue problematiche.... tanto da rischiare di mandare a monte progetti di vita che, se li ha permessi a lui, proprio schifo non le facevano. 
Inaffidabile, prima che qualunque altra cosa....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi come si fa ad innamorarsi, anzi ad amare che è di più, qualcuno che* improvvisamente diventa il contrario di quello che hai desiderato* fino al giorno prima? E' questo che io non capisco. Lei ha mentito, su questo sono d'accordo, è sbagliato. Ma è sul giudizio che non concordo.


MK, è su questo che non ci capiamo, forse.

Lei non è *diventata* il contrario di ciò che actarus desiderasse e actarus si era innamorato di quella persona *senza* il suo lato (chiamiamolo) oscuro e *prima* che lui lo scoprisse!

Se lei si fosse mostrata per quello che era veramente, probabilmente actarus mai e poi mai si sarebbe innamorato di lei.

Ora l'opera di rimozione è dura proprio perchè quel sentimento si è generato, anche se su basi fallaci!

Dici che lui aveva le fette di salame sugli occhi, che l'ha voluta vedere per quello che non era? 

Può essere, ma quanti/e sono così quando son innamorati/e?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo questa donna non era innamorata, nè lo è, forse cercava sicurezze in cui infilare le suie tendenze. Non ha senso comune quello che ha fatto, tanto più che bastava essere se stessa alla luce del sole e lasciare decidere a lui da subito se era una donna frequentabile.
> Per me è una persona di una insicurezza abissale che tampona con queste battute di caccia sessuale le sue problematiche.... tanto da rischiare di mandare a monte progetti di vita che, se li ha permessi a lui, proprio schifo non le facevano.
> Inaffidabile, prima che qualunque altra cosa....
> Bruja


 
che continui ad andare con tanti uomini.
Io, ripeto, non ho stomaco per farci ancora l'amore.

Cosa faccio?
se mi chiama le confermo questo o non rispondo proprio>?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MK, è su questo che non ci capiamo, forse.
> 
> *Lei non è diventata il contrario di ciò che actarus desiderasse e actarus si era innamorato di quella persona senza il suo lato (chiamiamolo) oscuro e prima che lui lo scoprisse!*
> 
> ...


lei non si è dimostrata così per  tre anni!!!!!! sono venuto a sapere ora com'è.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

*Domanda...*



Actarus ha detto:


> lei non si è dimostrata così per tre anni!!!!!! sono venuto a sapere ora com'è.


Ha iniziato dopo essersi messa con te o da quel che ti risulta la cosa già andava avanti da prima?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> che continui ad andare con tanti uomini.
> Io, ripeto, non ho stomaco per farci ancora l'amore.
> 
> Cosa faccio?
> se mi chiama le confermo questo o non rispondo proprio>?


io confermerei


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ha iniziato dopo essersi messa con te o da quel che ti risulta la cosa già andava avanti da prima?


cosa cambia?


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ha iniziato dopo essersi messa con te o da quel che ti risulta la cosa già andava avanti da prima?


lei aveva avuto una storia importante 10 anni or sono. Finita male( lei dice a causa di lui ma ora dubito)

poi solo storielle che finivano sempre perchè gli uomini la lasciavano.
poi io da tre anni.

Penso che sesso con amici in casa sua l'abbia sempre fatto.
Quando raccontava i conti non tornavano, si capiva che ne frequentava di più contemporaneamente.
Non capisco se il sesso di gruppo sia fatto recente.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se lei si fosse mostrata per quello che era veramente, probabilmente actarus mai e poi mai si sarebbe innamorato di lei.


Ecco su questo non concordo. L'amore non è statico, è un divenire. Lei è diventata quello che adesso a Actarus non piace più. Ma erano in due. E lo hanno permesso entrambi.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io confermerei


Dunque tu dici rispondere...


lei di solito mi chiede di poterla vedere, mi cerca sempre lei.
io cosa le potrei risponderle?
mi sento uno schifo, guarda te come sono ridotto.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco su questo non concordo. L'amore non è statico, *è un divenire. Lei è diventata quello che adesso a Actarus non piace più. Ma erano in due. E lo hanno permesso entrambi.*





*dissento.* stiamo parlando di due cose differenti. di due persone differenti. questo non è il caso che ho esposto.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Penso che sesso con amici in casa sua l'abbia sempre fatto.
> Quando raccontava i conti non tornavano, si capiva che ne frequentava di più contemporaneamente.


Guarda già parlare così di una donna che si dice di amare eh... Bella fiducia hai di lei. Dall'inizio, bene, molto bene...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> 
> *dissento.* stiamo parlando di due cose differenti. di due persone differenti. questo non è il caso che ho esposto.


Tu hai sempre dubitato di lei, vero? Probabilmente qualcosa di lei ti ha sempre fatto sospettare che prima o poi... Mi spiace, ma se non vuoi riflettere, alza il muro. Il mondo è pieno di sante...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda già parlare così di una donna che si dice di amare eh... Bella fiducia hai di lei. Dall'inizio, bene, molto bene...


 
scusa sai ma se una ti dice che con uno c'è stata un anno, con un altro 7 mesi, co un altro un anno e mezzo, poi quello poi quell'altro...fai la somma e vedi che non ha 60 anni ma solamente 34anni.....


ohhhh.....


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> scusa sai ma se una ti dice che con uno c'è stata un anno, con un altro 7 mesi, co un altro un anno e mezzo, poi quello poi quell'altro...fai la somma e vedi che non ha 60 anni ma solamente 34anni.....
> 
> 
> ohhhh.....



Raccontava lei o chiedevi tu?


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> magari per vedere se partecipavo.
> non lo escludo visto il senno del poi.


infatti avevo scritto nei primi post:


mailea ha detto:


> dici bene,
> mi chiedo quanto siamo noi ad intuire e quanto l'altro/a preparare il terreno per condividere il suo modo di vivere la sessualità...


perchè può anche essere vero che ti ami, ma di sicuro non vuole rinunciare ai suoi modi di vivere la sessualità e sarebbe contenta di farlo assieme a te, non c'è dubbio.
In quanto all'"essere avanti" che a noi sta nel gozzo.. se inteso come vissuto, si tratta forse di punti di non ritorno, nel senso che una volta apprezzate cose più eccitanti... non ci si potrà accontentare del "sesso canonico"


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Raccontava lei o chiedevi tu?


raccontava lei.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> raccontava lei.


e non le hai mai detto i tuoi dubbi? I tuoi conti che non tornavano? Perché?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> raccontava lei.


e poi dicono di non sparare sul pianista...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Novembre 2007)

Mah... alla fine non è altro che un modo più eccentrico di tradire.

Mi da l'idea che la signora ci sia diventata così.
Non penso che lo fosse dall'inizio.

Dice che stavano insieme da qualche anno.
Lui se ne sarebbe accorto prima... 'à voglia di peli e dopobarba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

No no... secondo me lei ad un certo punto ha sentito nascere dentro di se un nuovoi spirito... magari è stata visitata da Moana Pozzi... solo che, invece di azzeccarsi al collega di turno, l'ha data qua e là con allegria.

Ora... voi mi insegnate che già è complicato confessare un tradimento standard (confessione che spesso deriva dal rugamento che il tradimento stesso comporta e dal fatto che spesso non è meglio del rapporto principale)... figuriamoci dire: Ah, sai caro, a proposito... ho scoperto che mi piace la doppia penetrazione quando sono vestita da biancaneve e il principe azzurro mi eiacula addosso.

Voglio dire... mettiamo che 'sta crista si sia detta: e adesso? Che ho provato a fare la pornostar e mi piace? Glie lo dico? E se ci stesse anche lui?

Magari s'è immaginata un futuro hollywodiano per la nuova coppia del sesso made in Italy! Magari si vedeva già con actarus, il loro agente e la loro collezione di mascherine, strap-on e manette di peluches...
Insomma, caro Actarus, io cerco di sdrammatizzare un pò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma mi sa che lei, strada facendo, s'è accorta che era più interessata al razzo missile; non so se mi spiego.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si tratta forse di punti di non ritorno, nel senso che una volta apprezzate cose più eccitanti... non ci si potrà accontentare del "sesso canonico"


Dipende dalle persone, dipende da quanto si condivide, dipende da tante cose. Regole e limiti anche nella sessualità no eh...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> cosa cambia?





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco su questo non concordo. L'amore non è statico, è un divenire. Lei è diventata quello che adesso a Actarus non piace più. Ma erano in due. E lo hanno permesso entrambi.





Actarus ha detto:


> lei aveva avuto una storia importante 10 anni or sono. Finita male( lei dice a causa di lui ma ora dubito)
> 
> poi solo storielle che finivano sempre perchè gli uomini la lasciavano.
> poi io da tre anni.
> ...


Cambia se già prima di conoscere lui aveva quel modo di vivere la sua sessualità o se invece come ipotizza MK è stato un crescendo e un cambiamento nel corso del rapporto con actarus.

Nel secondo caso è chiaro che vi fosse qualcosa che non trovava soddisfacente (come ipotizzava MK) nel loro rapporto, mentre se da sempre è così, ha solo saputo fingere e raccontargliela bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Cambia...perchè


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus non risponde al cellulare.






è andata così.


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Se hai deciso che non è la donna per te,
devi dare un taglio netto, doloroso ma netto!
che senso ha incontrarla? forse darle un'opportunità di convincerti...?
zac... meglio un dito oggi che domani un braccio...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Se hai deciso che non è la donna per te,
> devi dare un taglio netto, doloroso ma netto!
> che senso ha incontrarla? forse darle un'opportunità di convincerti...?
> zac... meglio un dito oggi che domani un braccio...


 
si mailea. si. farò così


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Dunque tu dici rispondere...
> 
> 
> lei di solito mi chiede di poterla vedere, mi cerca sempre lei.
> ...


la verità. quello che TU hai detto da subito e hai continuato a dire
fino all'ultimo giorno del VOI

tu sei rimasto quello che eri (visto che quì si é parlato di "evoluzioni", 
prima che ti dice che lei é evoluta!)
e che i tuoi gusti non sono cambiati.

che tu vuoi UNA persona che divida la vita con te (anche a letto)

che non la giudichi per ciò che ha fatto e continua a fare,
perché non E' PIU' qualcosa che ti riguarda,
visto che dopo che ti ha MENTITO le vostre strade
si sono separate.


Io aggiungerei anche PER SEMPRE, visto che anche se dovesse
tornare sui suoi passi le tue porte (cuore, sesso, sentimenti...)
sono CHIUSE!


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Actarus non risponde al cellulare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forza!
e se potessi cambiare usim sarebbe ancora meglio...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> la verità. quello che TU hai detto da subito e hai continuato a dire
> fino all'ultimo giorno del VOI
> 
> tu sei rimasto quello che eri (visto che quì si é parlato di "evoluzioni",
> ...




*per sempre.*


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei anche PER SEMPRE, visto che anche se dovesse
> tornare sui suoi passi le tue porte (cuore, sesso, sentimenti...)
> sono CHIUSE!


Sfigatta cattivella... non è che ha ammazzato nessuno 'sta donna eh...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sfigatta cattivella... non è che ha ammazzato nessuno 'sta donna eh...


Mk, posso chiedertelo? (tanto te lo chiedo lo stesso!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   

Ma perchè ho l'impressione che tu tenda a giustificare in qualche modo 'sta _"povera donna"_ e a far ricadere in qualche modo la responsabilità su actarus?non


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sfigatta cattivella... non è che ha ammazzato nessuno 'sta donna eh...


MK, mentendo a questo ragazzo in qualche modo ha ucciso la sua fiducia


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mk, posso chiedertelo? (tanto te lo chiedo lo stesso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sai che puoi chiedermi tutto Fedi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Non giustifico di certo la menzogna, ma mi irrita il giudizio sulle donne che sante non sono, mi sa tanto di caccia alle streghe...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ...
> In quanto all'"essere avanti" che a noi sta nel gozzo.. se inteso come vissuto, *si tratta forse di punti di non ritorno, nel senso che una volta apprezzate cose più eccitanti... non ci si potrà accontentare del "sesso canonico*"


Su questo non concordo...se trovi la persona che ti prende davvero, completamente, pur avendo fatto certe esperienze, apprezzi eccome anche "solo" il sesso canonico... (che poi già nel "canonico" inteso come a due ci son tante di quelle variabili...che hai voglia a soddisfar....la voglia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mai detto che con lei facevamo solo sesso canonico.
ma l'alternativo non necessariamente deve essere con altre persone nella coppia.


per Emmekappa2. Tu allora con l'uomo che ami, se te lo chiede faresti sesso di gruppo. ovvero lo faresti con una donna , con dei uomini, orge...
O visto che tu rispetti la sessualità altrui tu certamente staresti con lui e lo ameresti mentre lui se ne va a fare certe cose con altre?


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

*col permesso della badessa*

Actarus,
ti posto un vecchio intervento di Bruja che ai tempi mi fece morire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








> Sono favorevole allo scambismo!!!
> Voglio scambiare con soggetti quali, scienziati, artisti, musicisti, letterati, esperti di storia, premi Nobel, filosofi etc..... qualunque tipo di idea, opinione, concetto o elaborazione mentale vogliano condividere.
> Prometto che non metterò alcuna "trappola profilattica" mentale, accetterò qualunque volo pindarico e non farò storie se si propone l'ammucchiata mentale!!
> Il nostro forum permette questo ed altro......... ci *vuole più fegato a mettersi in discussione mentalmente che a dare via il c... !!!*


e credimi... un giorno ci rideremo veramente di cuore


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Actarus,
> ti posto un vecchio intervento di Bruja che ai tempi mi fece morire...
> 
> 
> ...


 
meglio metterle però e trappole profilattiche , almeno quelle e possibilmente pure sulle lingue che così un giorno si potrà ridere e non piangere disperati.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> per Emmekappa2. Tu allora con l'uomo che ami, se te lo chiede faresti sesso di gruppo. ovvero lo faresti con una donna , con dei uomini, orge...
> O visto che tu rispetti la sessualità altrui tu certamente staresti con lui e lo ameresti mentre lui se ne va a fare certe cose con altre?


Actarus Actarus... il sesso è un gioco no? Dipende da quello che c'è dentro la coppia. E se si è coppia si ragiona allo stesso modo. Le prove d'amore non si chiedono mai... su questo concordo con te.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Sai che puoi chiedermi tutto Fedi...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio a fare certe affermazioni...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio a fare certe affermazioni...




































   tranne le prove d'amore, ovvio


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Actarus Actarus... il sesso è un gioco no? Dipende da quello che c'è dentro la coppia. E se si è coppia si ragiona allo stesso modo. Le prove d'amore non si chiedono mai... su questo concordo con te.


 
si ma  rispondi tecnicamente alle mie parole .
Tu ami un uomo tantissimo e il tuo uomo ti propone di fare sesso con altri uomini....donne.
Lui che fa ad esempio sesso orale ad un'altra donna, poi ti bacia, tu che fai sesso con tre contemporaneamente.
Il tuo uomo vuole questo.

Tu cosa fai, non girare i discorsi, tu cosa fai.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si ma rispondi tecnicamente alle mie parole .
> Tu ami un uomo tantissimo e il tuo uomo ti propone di fare sesso con altri uomini....donne.
> Lui che fa ad esempio sesso orale ad un'altra donna, poi ti bacia, tu che fai sesso con tre contemporaneamente.
> Il tuo uomo vuole questo.
> ...


io non sparo sul pianista perché mi hanno detto che non si fa :|


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si ma  rispondi tecnicamente alle mie parole .
> Tu ami un uomo tantissimo e il tuo uomo ti propone di fare sesso con altri uomini....donne.
> Lui che fa ad esempio sesso orale ad un'altra donna, poi ti bacia, tu che fai sesso con tre contemporaneamente.
> Il tuo uomo vuole questo.
> ...


Uè ma ci conosciamo? Che ti importa di sapere quello che faccio io? Ripeto, "il tuo uomo vuole questo" non esiste. Se lo vuole la coppia è altra cosa.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non sparo sul pianista perché mi hanno detto che non si fa :|


 
questa AnnaA non è una risposta.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè ma ci conosciamo? Che ti importa di sapere quello che faccio io? Ripeto, "il tuo uomo vuole questo" non esiste. Se lo vuole la coppia è altra cosa.


 
vedi Emmekappa2? Tu mi dici che io qua, io la, e quando ti chiedo un esempio...PRATICO, questa è la tua risposta.

Questa è una non risposta.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> questa AnnaA non è una risposta.


va bene uguale.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene uguale.


 
anche questa è una non risposta.
Io sto veramente male, sto male come un cane, peggio.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> vedi Emmekappa2? Tu mi dici che io qua, io la, e quando ti chiedo un esempio...PRATICO, questa è la tua risposta.
> 
> Questa è una non risposta.


Scusa ma perché vuoi un esempio pratico da me? Sono un nick... senti devo andare, continuiamo dopo eh... certo che sei un tipo tu...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché vuoi un esempio pratico da me? Sono un nick... senti devo andare, continuiamo dopo eh... certo che sei un tipo tu...


 
Volevo un esempio pratico da te per  le risposte di comprensione e benevolenza che tu nick hai dato a lei.

Dunque se eri in grado volevo trascendere la teoria e andare sul pratico e capire tu al mio posto cosa avresti fatto visto che tu sei con lei così benevola e desiderosa di condivisione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> mai detto che con lei facevamo solo sesso canonico.
> ma l'alternativo non necessariamente deve essere con altre persone nella coppia.
> 
> 
> ...


... ma perché questa insensata ricerca della colpa... dei torti e delle ragioni... del giusto e dello sbagliato... a mio parere, ognuno decide cosa fa il caso suo... _sceglie per sé_... io non ho _sola_-mente partecipato a delle orgie, le ho anche organizzate... ho provato di tutto e di più... mi andava bene di farlo... come andava bene alle persone con le quali ho fatto queste esperienze... il punto è un'altro, ovvero: tu avevi il diritto di saperlo?... _diritto morale_, se vogliamo, quindi _relativo_... perché, per me, non è un _diritto ontologico_... non è sempre vero che una persona debba esporre tutta sé stessa all'altro... ed è invece un mio _diritto ontologico_ decidere cosa farti sapere di me e cosa non farti sapere... ti dirò che, dal mio punto di vista, il _dire_/_non dire_ è _sola_-mente un irritante dettaglio... nel senso che comunque queste cose, assieme a tante altre, alla fine, da qualche parte e in qualche modo, vengono a galla... a quel punto ognuno tira le proprie conclusioni circa ciò che gli va bene e ciò che non gli va bene... amarezza a parte, se è il caso, ognuno per la sua strada...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè ma ci conosciamo? Che ti importa di sapere quello che faccio io? Ripeto, *"il tuo uomo vuole questo" non esiste*. Se lo vuole la coppia è altra cosa.





Actarus ha detto:


> vedi Emmekappa2? Tu mi dici che io qua, io la, e quando ti chiedo un esempio...PRATICO, questa è la tua risposta.
> 
> *Questa è una non risposta*.


Actarus, questa *è* una risposta... quella di condividere le dinamiche della coppia e non di andar dietro alle pretese di uno/a solo/a dei due.

Anche se poi in certe dinamiche ci si trova proiettati *nonostante *i nostri intendimenti...


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo...se trovi la persona che ti prende davvero, completamente, pur avendo fatto certe esperienze, apprezzi eccome anche "solo" il sesso canonico... (che poi già nel "canonico" inteso come a due ci son tante di quelle variabili...che hai voglia a soddisfar....la voglia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, figurati!
cercavo di interpretare quello che dicono altri sull'argomento, avevo messo un "credo" infatti
quello dei "punti di non ritorno" lo sosteneva il mio ex ed infatti nei due anni che siamo stati assieme è stato buonino.. ma poi gli ricominciarono le fantasie... e per me è finita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche se lui ha fatto vere pazzie per restare con me...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma perché questa insensata ricerca della colpa... dei torti e delle ragioni... del giusto e dello sbagliato... a mio parere, ognuno decide cosa fa il caso suo... _sceglie per sé_... io non ho _sola_-mente partecipato a delle orgie, le ho anche organizzate... ho provato di tutto e di più... mi andava bene di farlo... come andava bene alle persone con le quali ho fatto queste esperienze... il punto è un'altro, ovvero: tu avevi il diritto di saperlo?... _diritto morale_, se vogliamo, quindi _relativo_... perché, per me, non è un _diritto ontologico_... non è sempre vero che una persona debba esporre tutta sé stessa all'altro... ed è invece un mio _diritto ontologico_ decidere cosa farti sapere di me e cosa non farti sapere... ti dirò che, dal mio punto di vista, il _dire_/_non dire_ è _sola_-mente un irritante dettaglio... nel senso che comunque queste cose, assieme a tante altre, alla fine, da qualche parte e in qualche modo, vengono a galla... a quel punto ognuno tira le proprie conclusioni circa ciò che gli va bene e ciò che non gli va bene... amarezza a parte, se è il caso, ognuno per la sua strada...


Chensamurai, io chiedevo a chi mi ha detto che la faccenda non è poi così grave se in pratica non è grave perchè condivisa.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Actarus, questa *è* una risposta... quella di condividere le dinamiche della coppia e non di andar dietro alle pretese di uno/a solo/a dei due.
> 
> Anche se poi in certe dinamiche ci si trova proiettati *nonostante *i nostri intendimenti...


 

le condivide perciò.....le fa anche lei.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> due persone, si amavano o si pensava.
> Insieme da qualche anno...
> ....progetti comuni..... di convivenza, di famiglia, di figli. di condivisione di intenti e di progetti.
> .... poi un giorno, una delle due persone scopre che l'altra non era come l'immagine esteriore che voleva dare di se.
> ...


 
questo l'inizio del mio post.






  grazie delle risposte


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le condivide perciò.....le fa anche lei.


Acvtarus siamo su un piano ipotetico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se le condividesse...certo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Chensamurai, io chiedevo a chi mi ha detto che la faccenda non è poi così grave se in pratica non è grave perchè condivisa.


... Actarus, se è grave o no, lo devi chiedere a te stesso... e a quello che desideri PER TE... solo tu conosci i TUOI confini... solo TU conosci la tua tolleranza... la cosa più importante che ho da dirti, fratello, è questa: _NON TRADIRE MAI TE STESSO_... il resto sono tutte cazzate... se puoi _superare_ senza tradirti, fallo... di qualunque cosa si tratti... orgie, scopate a due, tre, quattro... quello che ti pare... se puoi _superare_, supera... ma se qualcosa dentro, ti dice che no, _superare _non si può... che andare oltre significherebbe _perdere_ te stesso, allora no... allora reagisci... e chiudi... volgi lo sguardo in avanti... ed espanditi altrove...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Acvtarus siamo su un piano ipotetico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a me viene da svenire anche solo immaginare di baciare una donna che ha appena preso in bocca un organo genitale di un altro o altri addirittura.

O peggio, immagina tu.


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Actarus, se è grave o no, lo devi chiedere a te stesso... e a quello che desideri PER TE... solo tu conosci i TUOI confini... solo TU conosci la tua tolleranza... la cosa più importante che ho da dirti, fratello, è questa: _NON TRADIRE MAI TE STESSO_... il resto sono tutte cazzate... se puoi _superare_ senza tradirti, fallo... di qualunque cosa si tratti... orgie, scopate a due, tre, quattro... quello che ti pare... se puoi _superare_, supera... ma se qualcosa dentro, ti dice che no, _superare _non si può... che andare oltre significherebbe _perdere_ te stesso, allora no... allora reagisci... e chiudi... volgi lo sguardo in avanti... ed espanditi altrove...


 
infatti Chen.....

per me è grave, se per altri invece è condivisibile, pazienza, buon per loro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> a me viene da svenire anche solo immaginare di baciare una donna che ha appena preso in bocca un organo genitale di un altro o altri addirittura.
> 
> O peggio, immagina tu.


... questi sono i TUOI confini... rispettar-_li_ è rispettar-_ti_... _fallo_...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le condivide perciò.....le fa anche lei.


secondo me stai andando fuori tema....
che importa se MK faccia o non faccia?
la cosa importante quì non é CHI SI E CHI NO
(altrimenti si sarebbe fatto un sondaggio)
ma é altro.....

il sesso é un gioco si é detto...

ma porca vacca se io gioco voglio conoscere le
regole, se giochiamo a mosca cieca *E' UN MIO DIRITTO*
*SAPERE* se mi devo mettere un sacco addosso e tutti
prendono a bastonate ME!!

E' MIO DIRITTO SAPERLO
se una persona gioca con ME!!!

perché Chen dici di no??

tu hai fatto e organizzato orge, é ok,
tu SAPEVI, ma se io fossi stata la tua fidanzata,
in procinto di sposarti
tra me e te ci fosse stato sempre un rapporto di
coppia (non trio, quartetto etc..)
e ti avessi invitato a cena con amici
ma quella in realtà non fosse stata una cena ma un'orgia??????

dimmi Chen dimmi.....


e questo é molto meno grave....almeno ti avrei invitato!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> infatti Chen.....
> 
> per me è grave, se per altri invece è condivisibile, pazienza, buon per loro.


... ricordati che la cosa più sacra che hai è la tua _personalità_... più del tuo corpo, vale la tua _anima_... _svendi quella_... e sei un uomo morto...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ricordati che la cosa più sacra che hai è la tua _personalità_... più del tuo corpo, vale la tua _anima_... _svendi quella_... e sei un uomo morto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> secondo me stai andando fuori tema....
> che importa se MK faccia o non faccia?
> la cosa importante quì non é CHI SI E CHI NO
> (altrimenti si sarebbe fatto un sondaggio)
> ...


... no, non è un_ TUO DIRITTO ONTOLOGICO_ sapere... un tuo diritto _MORALE_, forse... ma nulla di più... non confondere le due cose... infatti, si può essere IMMORALI senza per questo compiere un DELITTO... nulla sta lì a dire che qualcuno debba denudarsi di fronte all'altro se non nella misura con la quale LUI stesso decide di farlo... quindi, non confondere DIRITTI ONTOLOGICI, ad esempio quello di essere riconosciuti nella nostra umanità, con i DIRITTI MORALI... assai RELATIVI... PERSONALI... infatti, _se voglio dico, se non voglio, non dico_... è un elemento di un altro DIRITTO ONTOLOGICO che si chiama LIBERTA'... a questa tua LIBERTA' di non dire, io oppongo il mio diritto alla LIBERTA' di RE-_AGIRE_ quando la pentola si ritroverà senza coperchio... e RE-_AGIRO' _in base al significato che conferirò agli eventi... nel DIRITTO ONTOLOGICO al RISPETTO di me stesso... non confondere la morale (relativa e personale), con i DIRITTI ONTOLOGICI dell'essere umano...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

Non sono un moralista, ho anch'io le mie belle fantasie sessuali e all'interno della coppia non mi faccio nessun problema, ma secondo me a questi livelli è da malati, roba da terapia, quando si entra dentro certi giri diventa come na droga.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

*X ACTARUS*

ora ho capito perché non hai esordito presentandoti e raccontando
la tua storia, perché é molto particolare e a te fa più MALE
di una "classica", credo che la cosa che ti ferisca di più sia avere
amato per tre anni una persona, scegliendola come compagna per
la vita, ed esserti accorto che questa persona non condivideva per
niente i tuoi valori, la cosa che ti ha poi massacrato é che questa
persona ti abbia spudoratamente mentito facendoti credere che fosse
come te

solo una cosa, non perdere la fiducia se riesci, se puoi, perché
il mondo non é fatto solo di falsità,

so che queste parole saranno parole al vento ora, ma un giorno
conoscerai colei che conquisterà la tua fiducia e tutto questo
ti sembrerà solo un incubo di una notte, e ringrazierai la
tua buona stella di averti aiutato a smascherare chi ha
barbaramente tradito la tua fiducia.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Per me la chiudo qui..... tu hai diritto di sentirti come meglio preferisci in un rapporto di coppia e nei sentimenti... lo stesso diritto che ha lei di essere se stessa, lo hai esattamente tu, ma se un ma esiste, è che tu non hai mentito sulle tue inclinazioni personali e non hai posto aut aut. Quindi hai diritto di essere incavolato, hai diritto di mollarla ed hai diritto di sentirti preso per i fondelli...
Poi possiamo fare tutta la psico-filosofia esistenziale che ci pare, ma se a te non sta bene QUEL modo di intendere un rapporto il tuo modo di sentire e valutare è SOVRANO! Perbacco ha pur fatto lei quello che le è parso e piaciuto, perchè tu non potresti decidere cosa non ti sta bene? L'amore in questo caso è un ospite che per sedersi a tavola dovrebbe almeno avere un abito decoroso (sincerità e correttezza) e le mani lavate (autocritica e dialogo senza condizioni).... basi elementare per iniziare un rapporto civile. 
Diversamente ci sono tante altre tavole che non stanno a sottilizzare!!!
Bruja

p.s. Comunque chen ha fatto una disamina piuttosto accurata... e sei tu il fulcro della tua vita, tu e nessun'altro/a


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sono un moralista, ho anch'io le mie belle fantasie sessuali e all'interno della coppia non mi faccio nessun problema, ma secondo me a questi livelli è da malati, roba da terapia, quando si entra dentro certi giri diventa come na droga.


... frena... frena... la malattia non c'entra nulla... tendiamo ad etichettare come malattia tutti i comportamenti definiti socialmente "_devianti_"... ma malattie non sono... sono possibilità comportamentali dell'essere umano... sono nella sua natura... possibilità come altre... ognuno sceglie... ognuno trova i SUOI equilibri... così come la società trova i propri... la malattia non c'entra nulla... credimi... la storia racconta delle orgie ai tempi di Roma... e della pederastia Greca... perfettamente tollerata e socialmente normata...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... frena... frena... la malattia non c'entra nulla... tendiamo ad etichettare come malattia tutti i comportamenti definiti socialmente "_devianti_"... ma malattie non sono... sono possibilità comportamentali dell'essere umano... sono nella sua natura... possibilità come altre... ognuno sceglie... ognuno trova i SUOI equilibri... così come la società trova i propri... la malattia non c'entra nulla... credimi... la storia racconta delle orgie ai tempi di Roma... e della pederastia Greca... perfettamente tollerata e socialmente normata...


Si si certo ma forse tu non hai idea di cosa internet ha portato, e cosa la gente arrivi a fare e a diventare.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si si certo ma forse tu non hai idea di cosa internet ha portato, e cosa la gente arrivi a fare e a diventare.


Angel, internet ha accorciato i tempi di realizzazione e ha allargato la possibilità di comunicazione. I comportamenti sessuali degli uomini sono rimasti gli stessi.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Angel, internet ha accorciato i tempi di realizzazione e ha allargato la possibilità di comunicazione. I comportamenti sessuali degli uomini sono rimasti gli stessi.


 

Gli stessi, solo che se un tempo avevano una discrezione apprezzabile adesso hanno l'atteggiamento sciammannato che hanno i nuovi ricchi col denaro..... DEVONO esibirlo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Angel, internet ha accorciato i tempi di realizzazione e ha allargato la possibilità di comunicazione. I comportamenti sessuali degli uomini sono rimasti gli stessi.


 
ciao Micio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. pure quelli delle donne, nel caso specifico...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gli stessi, solo che se un tempo avevano una discrezione apprezzabile adesso hanno l'atteggiamento sciammannato che hanno i nuovi ricchi col denaro..... DEVONO *esibirlo*!!!
> Bruja


ESIBIR-LA Bru, esibirla...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gli stessi, solo che se un tempo avevano una discrezione apprezzabile adesso hanno l'atteggiamento sciammannato che hanno i nuovi ricchi col denaro..... DEVONO esibirlo!!!
> Bruja


 
Già...

ma pensa a quanto sono sicuri di sè , se sentono il bisogno di esibirlo in maniera cosi compulsiva.


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Angel, internet ha accorciato i tempi di realizzazione e ha allargato la possibilità di comunicazione. I comportamenti sessuali degli uomini sono rimasti gli stessi.


Si certo ma ha portato all'estremo certi comportamenti, molti non riescono più a dosarsi, ma non solo con internet, vicino a me c'è una coppietta sono un pò di mesi che sono arrivati e hanno cominciato a convivere, non hanno mobili, non hanno tende ma hanno la xbox 360 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  azzo passi la sera il pomeriggio, il sabato, la domenica (piano terra terra) lui davanti alla console lei dietro che guarda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , non è un comportamento da malato? questo è un esempio banale ma ci sono anche gli estremi, e parlo perchè ci sono passato e ora faccio sempre ben attenzione quando un cosa mi trascina troppo, perdi il senso della realtà, figuriamoci poi con il sesso


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si certo ma ha portato all'estremo certi comportamenti, molti non riescono più a dosarsi, ma non solo con internet, vicino a me c'è una coppietta sono un pò di mesi che sono arrivati e hanno cominciato a convivere, non hanno mobili, non hanno tende ma hanno la xbox 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io vorrei proprio sapere cos'è che ti trascinerebbe veramente, a te...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io vorrei proprio sapere cos'è che ti trascinerebbe veramente, a te...


Ahh non ho segreti, quando ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva virtualmente (all'epoca) ho pensato bene di entrare nel suo mondo virtuale per riprendermela, un gioco 3d un rpg mooolto ben fatto, solitamente prendono 5 o 6 gb d'installazione e serve pc potente e scheda grafica con le palle per poter giocare decentemente con tanto di chat, li prendi un personaggio lo devi vestire e crescere nelle tecniche di magia o combattimento, lo fai lavorare per creare gli oggetti e venderli ti puoi costruire la casa e alla fine vai anche in guerra a proteggere il reame, il gioco è ideato in maniera tale che si formino delle comunità con tanto di tasse gestionali, ti garantisco che non ero un caso isolato e che se ti fai prendere sei fregato.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahh non ho segreti, quando ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva virtualmente (all'epoca) ho pensato bene di entrare nel suo mondo virtuale per riprendermela, un gioco 3d un rpg mooolto ben fatto, solitamente prendono 5 o 6 gb d'installazione e serve pc potente e scheda grafica con le palle per poter giocare decentemente con tanto di chat, li prendi un personaggio lo devi vestire e crescere nelle tecniche di magia o combattimento, lo fai lavorare per creare gli oggetti e venderli ti puoi costruire la casa e alla fine vai anche in guerra a proteggere il reame, il gioco è ideato in maniera tale che si formino delle comunità con tanto di tasse gestionali, ti garantisco che non ero un caso isolato e che se ti fai prendere sei fregato.


dio caro... ti credo...
ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo e mi dico in che stati ti ha ridotto tua moglie...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Micio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo sfigatta, Uomini in senso di esseri umani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2007)

*...*



Actarus ha detto:


> Non so in che fase sono; del nulla . Non riesco a pensare e l'unica cosa che provo è dolore, pazzesco.
> Lei mi ha detto che quelle cose fanno parte dei desideri sessuali che vuole esaudire.
> Con o...senza di me.
> Non li cercava.....li cerca tutt'ora.
> Se io voglio far parte del suo mondo ora che so la devo accettare così. Così mi dice.


Lascia perdere l'apertura ...mentale.
Tu ti sei innamorato di una persona come si era mostrata a te e quella non era la sua realtà. Tu ti eri innamorato di una persona non di un'immagine che se si rivela diversa come personalità ti va bene ugualmente perché tu ami un corpo qualunque siano la sua personalità e i suoi comportamenti.
Hai tutti i motivi per aver voglia di vomitare.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Intervengo solo per dire, con la mia solita razionalità forse esagerata, che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che amare significhi soffrire e accettare ciò che dell'altro non riusciamo, per nostra natura, ad accettare.
L'amore è condivisione, è gioia, è vivere per l'altro ed insieme all'altro. 
Se queste cose non ci sono più, perchè Actarus devi violentarti? Accettare qualcosa che ti fa schifo? Devi avere molta forza e se non riesci ad accettare lei per quello che è e vuole (del resto, te ne ha parlato) basta! Mai farsi del male consapevolmente.... E poi, se vuoi continuare a stare con lei, lei sarà eventualmente la madre dei tuoi figli, nonchè tua moglie....


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

*


sfigatta ha detto:



			ora ho capito perché non hai esordito presentandoti e raccontando
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


sfigatta ha detto:


> *la tua storia, perché é molto particolare e a te fa più MALE*
> *di una "classica", credo che la cosa che ti ferisca di più sia avere*
> *amato per tre anni una persona, scegliendola come compagna per*
> *la vita, ed esserti accorto che questa persona non condivideva per*
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dire, con la mia solita razionalità forse esagerata, che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che amare significhi soffrire e accettare ciò che dell'altro non riusciamo, per *nostra natura, ad accettare.*
> *L'amore è condivisione, è gioia, è vivere per l'altro ed insieme all'altro.*
> Se queste cose non ci sono più, perchè Actarus devi violentarti? Accettare qualcosa che ti fa schifo? Devi avere molta forza e se non riesci ad accettare lei per quello che è e vuole (del resto, te ne ha parlato) basta! Mai farsi del male consapevolmente.... E poi, se vuoi continuare a stare con lei, lei sarà eventualmente la madre dei tuoi figli, nonchè tua moglie....


 
Amore è infatti come dici tu, almeno lo credo anch'io.
Io l'ho lasciata pur amandola. L'amore passerà con il tempo.
Non si può smettere di amare all'istante, con il tempo si sopirà anche questo mio sentimento che ora fa tanto soffrire.
madre dei miei figli una così..... no, la lascio a chi ha vedute spaziali.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si sfigatta, è molto difficile parlarne, dire questa storia. Ai miei amici non ho detto nulla, ai miei parenti meno che meno.
> Come si può dire, racontare una faccenda del genere. merita di andare nel dimenticatoio di tutti, fa troppo male.
> Io ora fiducia non ne ho. Neanche in me stesso.
> Non so quanto tempo mi ci vorrà per superare questa tristissima mia storia. Di tutto questo mi rimangono due anelli incisi impachettati col fiocchetto in una scatolina color bianco.
> ...


Actarus sembri un uomo Uomo, molto forte ma nello stesso tempo sensibile.
Sono certissima che supererai con coraggio questa brutta storia!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Actarus sembri un uomo Uomo, molto forte ma nello stesso tempo sensibile.
> Sono certissima che supererai con coraggio questa brutta storia!


grazie, speriamo perchè questa cosa mi ha reso la vita faticosa.
Sto male.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Novembre 2007)

Caro Actarus, ho letto con molta molta attenzione la tua storia. 

se te lo posso dire, ci sono passato anche io. Ero letteralmente innamorato di una vacca da competizione, qualche anno fa. 

io ho paura per te. Paura, che tu, dietro questo granitico atteggiamento di rifiuto per quella donna, in realtà tu nasconda ben altro. 
Ho paura che tu stia valutando se chiamare la tipa ed accettare le sue condizioni. Non mentire. Stai facendolo. 
Esistono moltissimi uomini che adorano essere sposati ad una vacca ed esserne consapevoli. Esistono siti dedicati all'argomento. Me li hanno segnalati molti miei amici, che quando hanno voglia di farsi una trombata facile, ci si collegano e contattano mariti contenti di essere traditi (per me è follia completa!). Alcuni pagano anche dei ragazzi per trombarsi la moglie!!!

Valuta se, nell'intimità, tu abbia mai lasciato intendere alla tua donna di apprezzare qualcosa del genere, anche solo per gioco. Se tu escludi al 10000 % qualcosa del genere: allora ok! hai fatto bene a lasciarla. Anzi, ti dico io come andrà a finire. 
Tra un paio di settimane di trombate di gruppo, dopo che Lei avrà soddisfatto tutte le sue fantasie (forse, spezzando una lancia a favore di Lei, una persona è disposta ad impegnarsi stabilmente ed in maniera esclusiva con un'altra proprio perchè si sente di aver fatto tutto quello che le sue fantasie imponevano), prima o poi lei si sentirà stanca di gente che la usa come un container per sperma e di aver barattato un vero rapporto che stava per sfociare in un matrimonio per qualcosa di così schifoso. Ti ritelefonerà. A quel punto non solo dovrai dire di no, ma fossi in te userei il profilattico anche solo per risponderLe al cellulare. 

Sempre vostro, Insonne di Quartiere


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Caro Actarus, ho letto con molta molta attenzione la tua storia.
> 
> se te lo posso dire, ci sono passato anche io. Ero letteralmente innamorato di una vacca da competizione, qualche anno fa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Novembre 2007)

Immagina lei che fa sesso con altre persone... Ti farà aumentare a dismisura la rabbia e troverai la forza di dirle di no!
A parte questi discorsi, che trovo anche piuttosto crudi, io credo che la forza per dirle di no sia nella stima che provi per te stesso. 
Sei un uomo, hai un cervello, sei stato già abbastanza calpestato nella dignità e nei sentimenti, non posso credere che tu possa anche lontanamente pensare di tornare con una donna così diversa da quello che pensavi fosse e da quello che sicuramente vorresti per te.
Sai qual è il modo migliore per stare meglio? Soffrire....soffrire fino a non sentire più il dolore....è catartico!


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

sono  nella fase della nullità. l'unica cosa che sento è lo star da cani.

sono inquieto.


----------



## Old fay (5 Novembre 2007)

Vuoi che sia lei la madre dei figli che potrebbero anche non essere i tuoi? Pensa a questo. Notte!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2007)

Qui si è un po' andati alla deriva sul discorso di cosa sia lecito nel sesso oppure no, forse, ma il tema mi sembra l'abbia ben inquadrato Giusy.

L'amore e la vita di coppia devono rendere la vita bella, non un inferno di compromessi e rinunce.

Ok venirsi incontro, ma se per venirsi incontro io devo calpestare la mia dignità e il mio senso di pulizia interiore ed esteriore, c'è qualcosa che ad evidenza non funziona 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un po' il discorso di quei bei tomi/tome che vogliono continuare ad avere l'amante. Anche quando l'amante invece non ne vuole sapere di stare ai margini delle loro vite.

La ragazza di Actarus ha una sua vita parallela, e chiede ad Actarus di chiudere entrambi gli occhi su questa realtà non di poco conto.

Ribadisco che al di là della valutazione morale, non vedo perché lui debba farsi una vita e una famiglia con una persona con abitudini sessuali e sociali così diverse dalle sue.

Scappa piu' lontano che puoi e sii forte, quando lei tornerà, massimo distacco. Tronca.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dio caro... ti credo...
> ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo e mi dico in che stati ti ha ridotto tua moglie...


Del tipo stati di allucinazione mentale, meglio che non ci penso che me ne vergogno troppo


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2007)

*Verena*

Ma infatti Veri, se a lui fosse andato bene non  sarebbe venuto a parlarne qui. Basta andare su internet e vedere quanti siti di coppie scambiste o simili ci sono. Evidentemente sono entrambi consenzienti, il gioco piace a tutti e due...tre o quattro quanti sono. Se invece uno solo dei due ha delle perplessità e ci soffre, vuol dire che il rapporto è sbilanciato. E allora basta! il mare è pieno di pesci e....di meduse!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Prendo a prestito una frase di Verena:

La ragazza di Actarus ha una sua vita parallela, e chiede ad Actarus di chiudere entrambi gli occhi su questa realtà non di poco conto.


Chiamarla vita parallela è un cortese aufemismo.... avesse il senso degli affari sarebbe una professionista, ma poichè lo fa per suo piacere, è semplicemente una che mette avanti a tutto le proprie soddisfazioni, non importa di che tipo!! Ce n'è d'avanzo per capire che il gioco, quand'anche tu accettassi in un momento di aberrazione mentale (esattamente come l'innamoramento secco), lo conduirrebbe sempre lei. La tua non sarebbe mai una libera scelta, ma una scelta imposta dalla SUA volontà e dalla TUA dipendenza affettiva.... non c'è reciprocità, finirebbe comunque e quantunque...
Questo dovrebbe bastarti per il fatidico NO, che tra l'altro, ti porrebbe su un piano di non accettazione imposta.... lei non vuole una tregua con accordi bilaterali, vuole una resa incondizionata! Giri l'angolo di una strada e tipi egoisti di quella fatta ne trovi a mazzi.... 
Bruja


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

SEcondo me si sta facendo un casino eccessivo. 

E' tutto così chiaro. 

INTRODUCTION
1) Ci sono due persone che vivono la sessualità in modo opposto ed incompatibile;
2) Una delle due ha mentito spudoratamente;
3) L'altra sta soffrendo da cani, giustamente.

RESULTS AND CONCLUSION : ognuno per la sua strada.

REFERENCES
- Chen
- JDM
- Bruja
- Giusy
- Fedi


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> SEcondo me si sta facendo un casino eccessivo.
> 
> E' tutto così chiaro.
> 
> ...


SUGGESTIONS TO AUTHOR: amore o non amore..... never mind.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ricordati che la cosa più sacra che hai è la tua _personalità_... più del tuo corpo, vale la tua _anima_... _svendi quella_... e sei un uomo morto...


Esattamente Chen. Ma qui si danno giudizi morali, è questo che NON mi piace. Poi tutto il rispetto per il dolore di Actarus, non era la donna adatta a lui. Punto. Gli consigliavo di riflettere sul perché di questa storia (e su dubbi che lo hanno portato a fare le indagini). Ma se dobbiamo come sempre dividere buoni e cattivi... beh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Immagina lei che fa sesso con altre persone... Ti farà aumentare a dismisura la rabbia e troverai la forza di dirle di no!
> A parte questi discorsi, che trovo anche piuttosto crudi, io credo che la forza per dirle di no sia nella stima che provi per te stesso.
> Sei un uomo, hai un cervello, sei stato già abbastanza calpestato nella dignità e nei sentimenti, non posso credere che tu possa anche lontanamente pensare di tornare con una donna così diversa da quello che pensavi fosse e da quello che sicuramente vorresti per te.
> Sai qual è il modo migliore per stare meglio? Soffrire....soffrire fino a non sentire più il dolore....è catartico!


... calma... calma... non è con le EMOZIONI che Actarus può uscire alla svelta da questa situazione... non con le EMOZIONI ma con l'INTELLETTO... deve usare la freddezza, la spietatezza, la sanguinaria efferatezza della MENTE... il grande James Joyce, nel libro Ulysses, espone un metodo per coventrizzare una persona... Mr. Bloom _coventrizza e annichilisce_ con l'anti-_materia_ l'amante della moglie togliendo-_gli_, cognitiva-_mente_, *lo statuto della realtà*... se una _cosa o una persona_ smette di essere (da noi) costruita, non *ESISTE PIU'*... quindi, non emozioni positive o negative investite sull'oggetto/persona ma... IL NULLA _PNEUMA_-TICO... relagare il tutto nella NON ESITENZA... Actarus mi sembra una persona cognitiva-_mente _solida... può iniziare a farlo... si dia il via all'opera del_ NI_-ENTE... si neghi l'_ENTE_... affinché ne rimanga il _NULLA_... la mente, è capace di questo e di altro...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente Chen. Ma qui si danno giudizi morali, è questo che NON mi piace. Poi tutto il rispetto per il dolore di Actarus, non era la donna adatta a lui. Punto. Gli consigliavo di riflettere sul perché di questa storia (e su dubbi che lo hanno portato a fare le indagini). *Ma se dobbiamo come sempre dividere buoni e cattivi... beh*...








infatti, anche per me si era andati fuori tema...quì la cosa CATTIVA che questa ragazza ha fatto ad Actarus *é avergli mentito* su una cosa importante per una coppia, quale la sessualità, e l'aggravante é che si dovevano pure sposare...

ps a me comunque mi ha "sconcertato" la cosa dei peli sulla saponetta del bidet


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ps a me comunque mi ha "sconcertato" la cosa dei peli sulla saponetta del bidet




















   a me ha fatto davvero schifo... ma come si fa, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Bacino mia cara!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente Chen. Ma qui si danno giudizi morali, è questo che NON mi piace. Poi tutto il rispetto per il dolore di Actarus, non era la donna adatta a lui. Punto. Gli consigliavo di riflettere sul perché di questa storia (e su dubbi che lo hanno portato a fare le indagini). Ma se dobbiamo come sempre dividere buoni e cattivi... beh...


... amica mia, diffido e aborro ogni discorso morale... dei giudizi morali non so che farmene... è evidente lo stato di sofferenza del nostro amico... e condivido le cose che hai scritto... niente divisioni tra buoni e cattivi... ho anche detto che, personalmente, ho organizzato e partecipato a orgie con più donne... ma andava bene a tutti... quindi è lontanissima da me ogni considerazione morale... il problema è che PER LUI, è troppo... non sembra in grado di metabolizzare una cosa di questo tipo... _e fa bene a rifiutarla_... non puoi trovare l'altra e perdere te stesso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> infatti, anche per me si era andati fuori tema...quì la cosa CATTIVA che questa ragazza ha fatto ad Actarus *é avergli mentito* su una cosa importante per una coppia, quale la sessualità, e l'aggravante é che si dovevano pure sposare...
> 
> ps a me comunque mi ha "sconcertato" la cosa dei peli sulla saponetta del bidet


... non ha mentito... è invece vero che è stata reticente (ha nascosto)... poteva farlo... e l'ha fatto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> a me ha fatto davvero schifo... ma come si fa, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Bacino mia cara!


... dove l'avete letta questa _cosa_?...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> infatti, anche per me si era andati fuori tema...quì la cosa CATTIVA che questa ragazza ha fatto ad Actarus *é avergli mentito* su una cosa importante per una coppia, quale la sessualità, e l'aggravante é che si dovevano pure sposare...
> 
> ps a me comunque *mi ha "sconcertato" la cosa dei peli sulla saponetta del bidet*


... ripeto: Echeschiefezza e' ... esistono i saponi liquidi da anni e anni ... e' pure antiquata sta cristiana


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dove l'avete letta questa _cosa_?...


Chen l'ha scritta Actarus... è una delle prove...

ps d'accordo con te sul discorso precedente.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ripeto: Echeschiefezza e' ... esistono i saponi liquidi da anni e anni ... e' pure antiquata sta cristiana


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> perchè ho avuto dei dubbi.... peli di colore diverso dai miei sulla saponetta del bidet.
> profumo di dopobarba diverso dal mio sul cuscino della sua camera
> sms strani in piena notte
> digitare suo nickname con google e vedere risultato ricerca
> ...


 
qui Chen...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Teribbbbbile!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












noi ridiamo, ma pensa a lui, porello...
e chissà quando li vedeva le prime volte
che si raccontava da solo per "fingere di non averli visti"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Teribbbbbile!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero vero, i peli sulla saponetta mi fanno schifo comunque eh...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero vero, i peli sulla saponetta mi fanno schifo comunque eh...


ascolta un pò......se tanto mi da tanto.....chissà che ci facevano con 
la saponetta....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ascolta un pò......se tanto mi da tanto.....chissà che ci facevano con
> la saponetta....


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Stamattina ( alle 04.00 sveglio .... e chi dorme!!!!) ho trovato due suoi messaggi.


premetto che quando ho cercato in internet la sua scheda a qualche sito proponevano l'iscrizione per poter visionare le schede.
Iscrizione gratis e poi se si voleva chattare e mandare messaggi, il tutto era a pagamento.
Mi sono iscritto, trovata la sua scheda gli ho mandato un sms dicendole quanto avevo trovato ( pure la foto in bella vista!!!).

lei ieri sera mi chiede il perchè io visiono la sua scheda e si scusa che non mi può rispondere perchè non ha fatto l'iscrizione completa ma solo quella parziale( le cartoline sono gratis, le ho mandata una inequivocabile all'epoca dell'iscrizione).
Poi, dopo aver aspettato un ora con una noncuranza unica mi augura pure la buonanotte.
Se rispondevo e cominciavo con i messaggi , lo so, si finiva che lei mi chiedeva di rivederla, l'andazzo era quello.


*Io stamattina alle 4 ho risposto: guardo la tua scheda per ricordarmi di quanto idiota sono stato a innamorarmi di una donna come te; una donna che mi frequenta da due anni eppure si dichiara nel sito essere single, in cerca di avventure e di uomini e disposta ad ospitare maschi a casa sua.*


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ascolta un pò......se tanto mi da tanto.....chissà che ci facevano con
> la saponetta....


 
usa le saponette quelle delle erboristeria. prodotti naturali.
ce l'ha delicata lei!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen l'ha scritta Actarus... è una delle prove...
> 
> ps d'accordo con te sul discorso precedente.


... vedi, amica mia, per DISSACRARE un'esperienza, basta _ri_-portarla alla sua cruda materialità... de-spiritualizzarla... questa storia dei peli è pura PORNOGRAFIA... tutto il sesso, anche il più sublime, precipita all'inferno se lo guardiamo con l'occhio della descrizione materiale... della meccanica... degli _umori_... dei _liquidi_... del _sudore_... dei _peli_... della _saliva_... della carne trasu-_dante_... dei _batteri_... degli _ormoni_... del _calore della fregola_... togliendo significato all'esperienza... _de_-umanizzandola... _de_-stituendola di ogni significato che non sia quello della carne, l'esperienza umana, muore... se la fermiamo a questa stazione, diventa _pornografia pura_... stiamo attenti a non insistere in questa direzione perché facendo questo, compiamo il peggior atto che si possa compiere verso questa ragazza... le neghiamo il diritto ontologico alla sua umanità... questa donna merita rispetto... non provo _orrore _per i peli... provo _orrore_ quando _a questi_, viene _ri_-condotta la cifra di un'esperienza umana...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> *Io stamattina alle 4 ho risposto: guardo la tua scheda per ricordarmi di quanto idiota sono stato a innamorarmi di una donna come te; una donna che mi frequenta da due anni eppure si dichiara nel sito essere single, in cerca di avventure e di uomini e disposta ad ospitare maschi a casa sua.*


 
























molto molto molto BENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, amica mia, per DISSACRARE un'esperienza, basta _ri_-portarla alla sua cruda materialità... de-spiritualizzarla... questa storia dei peli è pura PORNOGRAFIA... tutto il sesso, anche il più sublime, precipita all'inferno se lo guardiamo con l'occhio della descrizione materiale... della meccanica... degli _umori_... dei _liquidi_... del _sudore_... dei _peli_... della _saliva_... della carne trasu-_dante_... dei _batteri_... degli _ormoni_... del _calore della fregola_... togliendo significato all'esperienza... _de_-umanizzandola... _de_-stituendola di ogni significato che non sia quello della carne, l'esperienza umana, muore... se la fermiamo a questa stazione, diventa _pornografia pura_... stiamo attenti a non insistere in questa direzione perché facendo questo, compiamo il peggior atto che si possa compiere verso questa ragazza... le neghiamo il diritto ontologico alla sua umanità... questa donna merita rispetto... non provo _orrore _per i peli... provo _orrore_ quando _a questi_, viene _ri_-condotta la cifra di un'esperienza umana...


 
Chen, Emmekappa2 mi aveva ripetutamente chiesto le prove dei miei sospetti e io ho fatto un aborto di elenco.
che ci posso fare se mi fanno domande del genere.


la mia ex donna merita rispetto chen, io anche.
e per questo che lei si farà senz'altro rispettare dai molteplici maschioni con cui farà sesso.
Io non ho stomaco.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> molto molto molto BENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
grazie sfigatta. Non nego che mentre scrivevo il messaggio mi sei anche venuta in mente co i tuoi consigli.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... questa donna merita rispetto... non provo _orrore _per i peli... provo _orrore_ quando _a questi_, viene _ri_-condotta la cifra di un'esperienza umana...       [/SIZE]


Beh dai Chen, adesso addirittura rispetto... esageriamo... Che ci voleva a levare i peli dalla saponetta quando arrivava il fidanzato, su...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

questa è solo un ninfomane che farà la fine che si merita.
lasciala perdere, sei un bravo ragazzo, trovane un altra più seria


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, amica mia, per DISSACRARE un'esperienza, basta _ri_-portarla alla sua cruda materialità... de-spiritualizzarla... questa storia dei peli è pura PORNOGRAFIA... tutto il sesso, anche il più sublime, precipita all'inferno se lo guardiamo con l'occhio della descrizione materiale... della meccanica... degli _umori_... dei _liquidi_... del _sudore_... dei _peli_... della _saliva_... della carne trasu-_dante_... dei _batteri_... degli _ormoni_... del _calore della fregola_... togliendo significato all'esperienza... _de_-umanizzandola... _de_-stituendola di ogni significato che non sia quello della carne, l'esperienza umana, muore... se la fermiamo a questa stazione, diventa _pornografia pura_... stiamo attenti a non insistere in questa direzione perché facendo questo, compiamo il peggior atto che si possa compiere verso questa ragazza... le neghiamo il diritto ontologico alla sua umanità... questa donna merita rispetto... non provo _orrore _per i peli... provo _orrore_ quando _a questi_, viene _ri_-condotta la cifra di un'esperienza umana...


 
Chen e meno male!!!!!e chi dice che i peli sono orrendi!!!
meno male che esistono, così *hanno fatto scoprire* a questo
ragazzo innamorato *quello che la sua amata gli nascond*eva...

nessuno deumanizza questa ragazza, il cardine della storia é che ha fatto
le sue esperienze facendone pagare "il prezzo" a qualcun altro!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi W I PELI!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Chen, Emmekappa2 mi aveva ripetutamente chiesto le prove dei miei sospetti e io ho fatto un aborto di elenco.
> che ci posso fare se mi fanno domande del genere.
> 
> 
> ...


... il rispetto _per te_... passa per il rispetto _per lei_... credimi... devi uscirne da filosofo... puoi farlo... senza rancori... senza recriminazioni... lei ha scelto il meglio _PER SE'_... tu, ora, scegli il meglio _PER TE_... si chiama LIBERTA'... è fatta per essere esercitata... ci vuole molta forza... cerca di averla...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> grazie sfigatta. Non nego che mentre scrivevo il messaggio mi sei anche venuta in mente co i tuoi consigli.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> questa è solo un ninfomane che farà la fine che si merita.
> lasciala perdere, sei un bravo ragazzo, trovane un altra più seria


 
Sfigato.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei un bravo ragazzo, trovane un altra più seria


Leone...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il rispetto _per te_... passa per il rispetto _per lei_... credimi... devi uscirne da filosofo... puoi farlo... senza rancori... senza recriminazioni... lei ha scelto il meglio _PER SE'_... tu, ora, scegli il meglio _PER TE_... si chiama LIBERTA'... è fatta per essere esercitata... ci vuole molta forza... cerca di averla...


 
Sono in accordo co tutto Chen.
L'unica cosa che non mi quadra di tutta questa faccenda è il perchè la malandrina ancora mi cerca, si scusa, mi vuole con se ma si dichiara che non smetterà di farlo.
E' un paradosso che non comprendo.
Non vuole la mia LIBERTA'


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone...

























beeeeeeep......


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen e meno male!!!!!e chi dice che i peli sono orrendi!!!
> meno male che esistono, così *hanno fatto scoprire* a questo
> ragazzo innamorato *quello che la sua amata gli nascond*eva...
> 
> ...


GIA'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibL7a1IWHVQ


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sono in accordo co tutto Chen.
> L'unica cosa che non mi quadra di tutta questa faccenda *è il perchè la malandrina ancora mi cerca, si scusa, mi vuole con se* ma si dichiara che non smetterà di farlo.
> E' un paradosso che non comprendo.
> Non vuole la mia LIBERTA'


anche io questa non l'ho capita......
ma tu le hai detto che alle sue condizioni non ci stai?
le hai detto chiaramente che se anche ti chiede scusa
ormai é tardi per te?
le hai detto che * con te non la vuoi*?

forse non sei stato abbastanza chiaro ed é per questo che
ancora ti tampina.....batte il ferro finché é caldo, caro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen e meno male!!!!!e chi dice che i peli sono orrendi!!!
> meno male che esistono, così *hanno fatto scoprire* a questo
> ragazzo innamorato *quello che la sua amata gli nascond*eva...
> 
> ...


... puttana eva, ma hai un pezzo di granito in testa?... questa ragazza ha esercitato dei suoi DIRITTI inviolabili... non ultimo quello di esercitare la propria LIBERTA' sul DIRE e sul FARE... ha nascosto delle cose... ERA un suo DIRITTO farlo... te l'ho già detto... UN DIRITTO... dimmi, secondo quale DOVERE ontologico e fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?... indipendentemente dalla natura della relazione... ovviamente... dimmi, dimmi... dimme-_lo_...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> anche io questa non l'ho capita......
> ma tu le hai detto che alle sue condizioni non ci stai?
> le hai detto chiaramente che se anche ti chiede scusa
> ormai é tardi per te?
> ...


 
le ho parlato più che chiaramente.
Chiaro e tondo.
lei continua....insiste.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... questa ragazza ha esercitato dei suoi DIRITTI inviolabili... non ultimo quello di esercitare la propria LIBERTA' sul DIRE e sul FARE... ha nascosto delle cose... ERA un suo DIRITTO farlo... te l'ho già detto... UN DIRITTO... dimmi, secondo quale DOVERE ontologico e fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?... indipendentemente dalla natura della relazione... ovviamente... dimmi, dimmi... dimme-_lo_... [/SIZE]


Sì Chen, ma qui si parla di sessualità, all'interno di una coppia. Non puoi nascondere una cosa del genere eh... 

ps mi piace il discorso di "fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?", dove sta il limite?


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva, ma hai un pezzo di granito in testa?... questa ragazza ha esercitato dei suoi DIRITTI inviolabili... non ultimo quello di esercitare la propria LIBERTA' sul DIRE e sul FARE... ha nascosto delle cose... ERA un suo DIRITTO farlo... te l'ho già detto... UN DIRITTO... dimmi, secondo quale DOVERE ontologico e fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?... indipendentemente dalla natura della relazione... ovviamente... dimmi, dimmi... dimme-_lo_...


tesoro..allora, calmati....io non é che non ho capito....ho capito perfettamente, lei ha esercitato il suo diritto di fare e dire.....

lui ha esercitato "il suo spirito di osservazione" ed ha scoperto ciò che lei faceva e non diceva, e ha avuto una re-_azione_!!!

può LUI almeno quello? reagire a un qualcosa di oscuro che non gli aggradava??


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sono in accordo co tutto Chen.
> L'unica cosa che non mi quadra di tutta questa faccenda è il perchè la malandrina ancora mi cerca, si scusa, mi vuole con se ma si dichiara che non smetterà di farlo.
> E' un paradosso che non comprendo.
> Non vuole la mia LIBERTA'


... cavolo, donna notevole, _senz'altro_... ti dirò che mi stai _incuriosendo_... personalità assai complessa... _non banale_... in bilico... fragile... precaria, forse... non sciocca, di certo... vedi, _semplice_-mente perché, _per lei_, TU hai ancora _un ruolo da giocare_... il problema è TUO... ovvero il fatto che _quel ruolo_, in _quella squadra_ (mai termine fu più azzeccato... hi, hi, hi), non va bene per TE... non è il TUO ruolo... non lo sai giocare... capisci?... la _TUA_ libertà sta nel rifiutarlo... la tua _SCHIAVITU'_ sta nel non accettare che lei possa essere così com'è... nella _SUA LIBERTA'_... che non è la _TUA_... vedi, per come sono fatto io, potrei _AMARE_ profondamente una donna come questa... ma non voler giocare alcun ruolo con lei... capisci?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Chen, ma qui si parla di sessualità, all'interno di una coppia. Non puoi nascondere una cosa del genere eh...
> 
> ps mi piace il discorso di "fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?", dove sta il limite?


 
secondo me, la LIBERTA' DELL'INDIVIDUO DEVE  ESPANDERSI FINCHE' NON ARRIVA A LEDERE LA LIBERTA' ALTRUI.......

*.*


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tesoro..allora, calmati....io non é che non ho capito....ho capito perfettamente, lei ha esercitato il suo diritto di fare e dire.....
> 
> lui ha esercitato "il suo spirito di osservazione" ed ha scoperto ciò che lei faceva e non diceva, e ha avuto una re-_azione_!!!
> 
> può LUI almeno quello? reagire a un qualcosa di oscuro che non gli aggradava??


... certa-mente amore mio... ma va riconosciuto il DIRITTO a _non dire/dire e a non fare/fare_... questo è il punto... questo è ciò che tu, amore mio, non accetti... tu sei convinta che, in ragione della sussistenza di una "_relazione_", sia possibile una _coartazione_ dei diritti onto-_logici_... non è così... io mi _auto_-determino... oltre e _non_-ostante qualunque relazione... di qualunque natura... ad esclusione di quella, _forse_, con DIO... _forse_... dato che io non m'inchino nemmeno di fronte a Dio...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cavolo, donna notevole, _senz'altro_... ti dirò che mi stai _incuriosendo_... personalità assai complessa... _non banale_... in bilico... fragile... precaria, forse... non sciocca, di certo... vedi, _semplice_-mente perché, _per lei_, TU hai ancora _un ruolo da giocare_... il problema è TUO... ovvero il fatto che _quel ruolo_, in _quella squadra_ (mai termine fu più azzeccato... hi, hi, hi), non va bene per TE... non è il TUO ruolo... non lo sai giocare... capisci?... la _TUA_ libertà sta nel rifiutarlo... la tua _SCHIAVITU'_ sta nel non accettare che lei possa essere così com'è... nella _SUA LIBERTA'_... che non è la _TUA_... vedi, per *come sono fatto io, potrei AMARE profondamente una donna come questa... ma non voler giocare alcun ruolo con lei... capisci?...**[/*quote]
> 
> Io la amo ancora ma mi rifiuto di avere un ruolo nella sua vita.
> lei rifiuta che io 'mi liberi di lei' lasciandola.
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Sto meditando il mio ruolo con lei: l'assenza o la presenza scomoda.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> secondo me, la LIBERTA' DELL'INDIVIDUO DEVE ESPANDERSI FINCHE' NON ARRIVA A LEDERE LA LIBERTA' ALTRUI.......
> 
> *.*


... adesso basta con ste cazzate, eh?... basta con le frasi _trite e ritrite_... _fatte e ri-fatte_... comuni, cumunissime, rionali, da baretto dello Sport...  se arriva a LEDERE la libertà dell'altro, _NON E' LIBERTA'_ quella che stai esercitando... è un atto di prevaricazione... ovvia-_mente_... l'esercizio della libertà _NON PUO' LEDERE_... è nell'impossibilità di farlo... _suvvia_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Chen, ma qui si parla di sessualità, all'interno di una coppia. Non puoi nascondere una cosa del genere eh...
> 
> ps mi piace il discorso di "fino a che punto una persona DEVE riferire la propria esperienza ad un'altra?", dove sta il limite?


... e allora?... che significa?... anche la sessualità, come molte altre esperienze, è un vissuto, un comportamento... un grumo di pensieri, di costrutti, di sensazioni... di quel che vuoi... forse vuoi dire che TU gli dai SIGNIFICATI speciali?... ma _IN SE' e PER SE'_, non ne ha alcuno... e li può avere tutti...


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> [*[/*quote]
> 
> Io la amo ancora ma mi rifiuto di avere un ruolo nella sua vita.
> lei rifiuta che io 'mi liberi di lei' lasciandola.
> ...





In una relazione si stabilisce un patto, comprese le proprie libertà. Ma se le condizioni possibili per la sua *Stabilità* sono la tua *Destabilizzazione* non mi pare una relazione equilibrata. 
Vanno “ristudiati” gli equilibri.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora?... che significa?... anche la sessualità, come molte altre esperienze, è un vissuto, un comportamento... un grumo di pensieri, di costrutti, di sensazioni... di quel che vuoi... forse vuoi dire che TU gli dai SIGNIFICATI speciali?... ma _IN SE' e PER SE'_, non ne ha alcuno... e li può avere tutti...


ehm...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... adesso basta con ste cazzate, eh?... basta con le frasi _trite e ritrite_... _fatte e ri-fatte_... comuni, cumunissime, rionali, da baretto dello Sport... se arriva a LEDERE la libertà dell'altro, _NON E' LIBERTA'_ quella che stai esercitando... è un atto di prevaricazione... ovvia-_mente_... l'esercizio della libertà _NON PUO' LEDERE_... è nell'impossibilità di farlo... _suvvia_...








allora tu come chiami ciò che é successo a lui?
lei non ha leso il suo sentimento, le sue aspettative la loro unione?
e il suo benessere psichico ora?


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora tu come chiami ciò che é successo a lui?
> lei non ha leso il suo sentimento, le sue aspettative la loro unione?
> e il suo benessere psichico ora?




_si parla dell'amore come una specie di conflitto, di causa giudiziale. hai leso i mie diritti, ti faccio causa. Non siamo ostaggio dll'amore, l'amore è dentro di noi, non fuori. Non dobbiamo essere *gestiti* dall'amore.
Solo l'amore che provi verso di lei può aiutarti a “contenere” i suoi bisogni. Lei va accettata per intero, comprese le cose che non riesci a digerire. Se sei capace di amore sei capace di accettazione totale. Le persone si amano per quello che esprimono, non per quello a cui “rinunciano” per venirsi incontro. 
E se capirla per te ha il sapore di uno sforzo...molla la presa. Pensa a te.
_


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora tu come chiami ciò che é successo a lui?
> lei non ha leso il suo sentimento, le sue aspettative la loro unione?
> e il suo benessere psichico ora?


... quello che è successo a lui lo chiamo RELAZIONE... la NATURA "_GIUSTA_" DI una RELAZIONE non sta scritta in nessun libro... si _S_-volge... si _DIS_-piega... la RETICENZA di questa ragazza è figlia della sua LIBERTA' di dire / non dire e della RELAZIONE in atto... relazione che è di _questa_ ragazza _e di_ Actarus... considerata la RELAZIONE, quasta ragazza ha ritenuto di NON DIRE delle cose... poteva farlo... l'ha fatto... dimmi qualcosa che l'obbligava a dire piuttosto che a non dire... dimmelo... qualcosa... qualcuno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> _si parla dell'amore come una specie di conflitto, di causa giudiziale. hai leso i mie diritti, ti faccio causa. Non siamo ostaggio dll'amore, l'amore è dentro di noi, non fuori. Non dobbiamo essere *gestiti* dall'amore._
> _Solo l'amore che provi verso di lei può aiutarti a “contenere” i suoi bisogni. Lei va accettata per intero, comprese le cose che non riesci a digerire. Se sei capace di amore sei capace di accettazione totale. Le persone si amano per quello che esprimono, non per quello a cui “rinunciano” per venirsi incontro. _
> _E se capirla per te ha il sapore di uno sforzo...molla la presa. Pensa a te._


... ottimo... _esatta_-mente...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> _si parla dell'amore come una specie di conflitto, di causa giudiziale. hai leso i mie diritti, ti faccio causa. Non siamo ostaggio dll'amore, l'amore è dentro di noi, non fuori. Non dobbiamo essere *gestiti* dall'amore._
> _Solo l'amore che provi verso di lei può aiutarti a “contenere” i suoi bisogni. Lei va accettata per intero, comprese le cose che non riesci a digerire. Se sei capace di amore sei capace di accettazione totale. Le persone si amano per quello che esprimono, non per quello a cui “rinunciano” per venirsi incontro. _
> _E se capirla per te ha il sapore di uno sforzo...molla la presa. Pensa a te._


 
ma lui la ama per intero...
quello che ci sta dicendo è diverso. lui non se la sente di condividere con lei questo aspetto della sua sessualità. 
e non ci metterebbe un secondo a perdonarle tutto...
il punto è che lei vuole coinvolgerlo nelle sue esperienze e lui non se la sente.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> Solo l'amore che provi verso di lei può aiutarti a “contenere” i suoi bisogni. Lei va accettata per intero, comprese le cose che non riesci a digerire. Se sei capace di amore sei capace di accettazione totale. Le persone si amano per quello che esprimono, non per quello a cui “rinunciano” per venirsi incontro.
> E se capirla per te ha il sapore di uno sforzo...molla la presa. Pensa a te.
> [/I]


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quello che è successo a lui lo chiamo RELAZIONE... la NATURA "_GIUSTA_" DI una RELAZIONE non sta scritta in nessun libro... si _S_-volge... si _DIS_-piega... la RETICENZA di questa ragazza è figlia della sua LIBERTA' di dire / non dire e della RELAZIONE in atto... relazione che è di _questa_ ragazza _e di_ Actarus... considerata la RELAZIONE, quasta ragazza ha ritenuto di NON DIRE delle cose... poteva farlo... l'ha fatto... dimmi qualcosa che l'obbligava a dire piuttosto che a non dire... dimmelo... qualcosa... qualcuno...



beh, se si è una “coppia” si stabiliscono relazioni di intesa. Comprese le libertà.
Se si stabilisce di stare in *18* in una coppia, va bene, se l'altro lo accetta. Ma in genere in uan coppia si stabilisce il patto di relazionarsi secondo la trasparenza, il rispetto reciproco, la sincerità. lei/lui possono dis-piegarsi come vogliono ma nel rispetto. E il mentire, il nascondere il dis-piegarsi parallelo di altre relazioni, non mi sembra il massimo della correttezza. Ripeto: puoi fare quello che vuoi ma dillo (prima, durante) non poi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quello che è successo a lui lo chiamo RELAZIONE... la NATURA "_GIUSTA_" DI una RELAZIONE non sta scritta in nessun libro... si _S_-volge... si _DIS_-piega... la RETICENZA di questa ragazza è figlia della sua LIBERTA' di dire / non dire e della RELAZIONE in atto... relazione che è di _questa_ ragazza _e di_ Actarus... considerata la RELAZIONE, quasta ragazza ha ritenuto di NON DIRE delle cose... poteva farlo... l'ha fatto... *dimmi qualcosa che l'obbligava* a dire piuttosto che a non dire... dimmelo... qualcosa... qualcuno...


 
niente e nessuno potevano obbligarla.....ok

io però come lui non accetterei


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> E il mentire, il nascondere il dis-piegarsi parallelo di altre relazioni, non mi sembra il massimo della correttezza. Ripeto: puoi fare quello che vuoi ma dillo (prima, durante) non poi...


sì certo, ma la relazione non è statica, si evolve nel tempo, uno dei due (non avevo notato come Actarus parli della coppia come 1+1, già questo dice tanto) può prendere una strada non contemplata nella coppia. E quindi rottura o cambiamento di rotta...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì certo, ma la relazione non è statica, si evolve nel tempo, uno dei due (non avevo notato come Actarus parli della coppia come 1+1, già questo dice tanto) può prendere una strada non contemplata nella coppia. E quindi rottura o cambiamento di rotta...


e poi....dato che lei sapeva che lui non avrebbe accettato, ha taciuto per
non perderlo.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e poi....dato che lei sapeva che lui non avrebbe accettato, ha taciuto per
> non perderlo.


Credo anch'io, però non ce l'ha fatta a continuare nella menzogna, e ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo anch'io, però non ce l'ha fatta a continuare nella menzogna, e ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire...








tu dici che lei l'ha fatto di proposito?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tu dici che lei l'ha fatto di proposito?



Sì, per essere salvata dalla perdizione... scherzo eh... Però credo di sì, voleva che lui sapesse.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo anch'io, però non ce l'ha fatta a continuare nella menzogna, e ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire...


  poverina


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lui la ama per intero...
> quello che ci sta dicendo è diverso. lui non se la sente di condividere con lei questo aspetto della sua sessualità.
> e non ci metterebbe un secondo a perdonarle tutto...
> il punto è che lei vuole coinvolgerlo nelle sue esperienze e lui non se la sente.



Lei è “questa” per intero.
Amarla per intero non può voler dire di rinunciare a questa sua interezza.
Perdonarla vuol dire ricondurla sè, al nucleo. Lei le sta di amarla per intero.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì, per essere salvata dalla perdizione... scherzo eh... Però credo di sì, voleva che lui sapesse.


non era meglio dirglielo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non é stato peggio che l'abbia scoperto da solo??


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> beh, se si è una “coppia” si stabiliscono relazioni di intesa. Comprese le libertà.
> Se si stabilisce di stare in *18* in una coppia, va bene, se l'altro lo accetta. Ma in genere in uan coppia si stabilisce il patto di relazionarsi secondo la trasparenza, il rispetto reciproco, la sincerità. lei/lui possono dis-piegarsi come vogliono ma nel rispetto. E il mentire, il nascondere il dis-piegarsi parallelo di altre relazioni, non mi sembra il massimo della correttezza. Ripeto: puoi fare quello che vuoi ma dillo (prima, durante) non poi...


... il tuo discorso è intriso di _moralità_... la _moralità _non è un obbligo né _UN DIRITTO_ esigibile... come invece lo è la _LIBERTA'_... anche quella di non dire/_dire_... di non fare/_fare_...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> sfigatta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Biddì


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

*Mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sì certo, ma la relazione non è statica, si evolve nel tempo, uno dei due (non avevo notato come Actarus parli della coppia come 1+1, già questo dice tanto) può prendere una strada non contemplata nella coppia. E quindi rottura o cambiamento di rotta...


La coppia *è* 1+1, son sempre due individualità che, pur convergendo su interessi comuni, restano distinte.
E in modo distinto spesso crescono, evolvono e spesso si squilibrano, tanto da far si che quell'interezza di cui parla cottage non venga più accettata dall'altro/a, perchè nel rapportarsi ci si avvede che è divenuta o troppo o troppo poca (dipende dall'angolazione con cui si guarda!) rispetto a quell'immagine che *noi* ci siamo costruiti (in proprio) di quella persona.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo anch'io, però non ce l'ha fatta a continuare nella menzogna, e ha fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire...


No, qui sbagli. non ha fatto nulla per farsi scoprire, anzi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No, qui sbagli. non ha fatto nulla per farsi scoprire, anzi.


 
qusta gentaglia sa mentire molto bene. il resto sono chiacchere


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo discorso è intriso di _moralità_... la _moralità _non è un obbligo né _UN DIRITTO_ esigibile... come invece lo è la _LIBERTA'_... anche quella di non dire/_dire_... di non fare/_fare_...




io non la chiamerei moralità ma norme/codici/patti/accordi che si stabiliscono all'interno di una coppia, (quindi insieme) o all'interno di quello che vuoi.
Si può fare *tutto* quello che si vuole nel rispetto degli altri. Mentire, svelare dopo, omettere non vuol dire rispettare gli altri. Vuol dire farsi i cazzi propri e poi farli digerire al partner. La sua libertà, sacrosanta, non può essre un _*costo*_ per l'altro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> qusta gentaglia sa mentire molto bene. il resto sono chiacchere


... Leone, smettila di fare il _CORNUTO BILIOSO_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> io non la chiamerei moralità ma norme/codici/patti/accordi che si stabiliscono all'interno di una coppia, (quindi insieme) o all'interno di quello che vuoi.
> Si può fare *tutto* quello che si vuole nel rispetto degli altri. Mentire, svelare dopo, omettere non vuol dire rispettare gli altri. Vuol dire farsi i cazzi propri e poi farli digerire al partner. La sua libertà, sacrosanta, non può essre un _*costo*_ per l'altro.


... attento, ti stai insabbiando... quali norme? quali codici? quali patti? quali accordi?... stabiliti da chi?... normati da chi?... dove sta scritto che io devo dirti tutto?... dove sta scritto che io sono tenuto a dirti se vado a letto con altri?... tu, al massimo, puoi decidere se ti va di stare con me ma io, non sono OBBLIGATO a denudare la mia vita... oppure posso ritenere giusto, PER ME, dirti una cosa e tacertene un'altra... chi stabilisce cosa DEVO dirti e cosa posso tacerti?...


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... attento, ti stai insabbiando...


...attent*a*, please.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, smettila di fare il _CORNUTO BILIOSO_...


 
sono realista

povero sasizzuni segaiolo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> io non la chiamerei moralità ma norme/codici/patti/accordi che si stabiliscono all'interno di una coppia, (quindi insieme) o all'interno di quello che vuoi.
> Si può fare *tutto* quello che si vuole nel rispetto degli altri. Mentire, svelare dopo, omettere non vuol dire rispettare gli altri. Vuol dire farsi i cazzi propri e poi farli digerire al partner. La sua libertà, sacrosanta, non può essre un _*costo*_ per l'altro.


 
appunto, qui ci si fa i cazzi propri sulla pelle altrui, ma fin quando conviene però non si parla di lbertà, come mai??


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

*fermi tutti.*

fermi tutti: Leone73 mi sta facendo riflettere.

Sto meditando se lasciarla ed essere un uomo onesto con lei o con me o...
.... a questo punto approfittare del sesso gratis e fare ne più ne meno quello che lei sta facendo con altri uomini.

usarla.


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La coppia *è* 1+1, son sempre due individualità che, pur convergendo su interessi comuni, restano distinte.
> E in modo distinto spesso crescono, evolvono e spesso si squilibrano, tanto da far si che quell'interezza di cui parla cottage non venga più accettata dall'altro/a, perchè nel rapportarsi ci si avvede che è divenuta o troppo o troppo poca (dipende dall'angolazione con cui si guarda!) rispetto a quell'immagine che *noi* ci siamo costruiti (in proprio) di quella persona.




Concordo. Ma è la *modalità* trasparente, corretta che fa crescere la coppia, pur rinegoziando e ri-scegliendosi ogni giorno. La modalità corretta e non relativa contiene il rispetto reciproco. il rpblema è che si fanno i conticini del ragionere, faccio quello che voglio, tanto non dico nulla per paura di perderlo. Ma questa non si chiama libertà, si chiama, nel migliore dei modi, mancanza di stile.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> fermi tutti: Leone73 mi sta facendo riflettere.
> 
> Sto meditando se lasciarla ed essere un uomo onesto con lei o con me o...
> .... a questo punto approfittare del sesso gratis e fare ne più ne meno quello che lei sta facendo con altri uomini.
> ...


esatto.
lei vuole essere così, trattala come un giocattolo, quando hai bisogno ci giochi, altrimenti lo metti nel cassetto e fanculo i sentimenti ecc.sin quando non ti rompi le scatole e lo butti


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma è la *modalità* trasparente, corretta che fa crescere la coppia, pur rinegoziando e ri-scegliendosi ogni giorno. La modalità corretta e non relativa contiene il rispetto reciproco. il rpblema è che si fanno i conticini del ragionere, faccio quello che voglio, tanto non dico nulla per paura di perderlo. Ma questa non si chiama libertà, si chiama, nel migliore dei modi, mancanza di stile.


... stai semplificando... finché non mi dici cosa intendi per "_modalità trasparente_", "_modalità corretta e non relativa_"... quasi esistesse una "_modalità assoluta_", un paradigma metafisico delle relazioni... finché non espliciti, non si può condividere quel che scrivi... puzza di regolamentazione... di coartazione... di normazione... di violenza...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> esatto.
> lei vuole essere così, trattala come un giocattolo, quando hai bisogno ci giochi, altrimenti lo metti nel cassetto e fanculo i sentimenti ecc.sin quando non ti rompi le scatole e lo butti


... madonnina mia che condizioni... come dire, dimostriamo che anche NOI, in fondo, possiamo essere come LORO, giusto?... e allora, se anche TU, se anche Actarus, volendo, potete essere e comportarvi come queste donne... allora essere o non essere come LORO è una scelta, non un'impossibilità dettata da chissà quale "_moralità_" o da chissà quale diversità sbandierata... come vedi, non c'è nessuna differenza tra te e la tua ragazza... siete UGUALI...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> fermi tutti: Leone73 mi sta facendo riflettere.
> 
> Sto meditando se lasciarla ed essere un uomo onesto con lei o con me o...
> .... a questo punto approfittare del sesso gratis e fare ne più ne meno quello che lei sta facendo con altri uomini.
> ...


Mi puzza assai di bisogno di giustificare la tua voglia di lei...e mettere le mani avanti sull'accettare le sue condizioni...fai un pò te! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sai benissimo che ti ci romperesti solo le corna (perdona il riferimento...)


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... madonnina mia che condizioni... come dire, dimostriamo che anche NOI, in fondo, possiamo essere come LORO, giusto?... e allora, se anche TU, se anche Actarus, volendo, potete essere e comportarvi come queste donne... allora essere o non essere come LORO è una scelta, non un'impossibilità dettata da chissà quale "_moralità_" o da chissà quale diversità sbandierata... come vedi, non c'è nessuna differenza tra te e la tua ragazza... siete UGUALI...


 
non sei tu quello che parli di libertà??? bene ecco un esempio

in più quelli come actarus svolgiono e se capita, sanno amare davvero al contrario di questi elementi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi puzza assai di bisogno di giustificare la tua voglia di lei...e mettere le mani avanti sull'accettare le sue condizioni...fai un pò te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
la sua volgia sarà saolo sessuale e nient'altro. e sarà più facile per lui


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sono realista
> 
> povero *sasizzuni* segaiolo
























cosa vuol dire???  (fa ridere però sta parola..)


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la sua volgia sarà saolo sessuale e nient'altro. e sarà più facile per lui


Leo Lui non riuscirà MAI a discendere il SESSO dal SENTIMENTO ORA
perché AMA TROPPO per farlo!
sarebbe la sua giustificazione per riavvivinarsi a Lei
Invece dovrebbe mettere un bel paio di scarpe comode
e scappare il più lontano possibile!!!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Leo Lui non riuscirà MAI a discendere il SESSO dal SENTIMENTO ORA
> perché AMA TROPPO per farlo!
> sarebbe la sua giustificazione per riavvivinarsi a Lei
> Invece dovrebbe mettere un bel paio di scarpe comode
> e scappare il più lontano possibile!!!!!!


 
infatti, per ora è giusto scappare, ma col tempo vedrai che si comporterà come penso


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire??? (fa ridere però sta parola..)


 
sinonimo di braciolettone, spilungone pesante e schiappa


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Leo Lui non riuscirà MAI a discendere il SESSO dal SENTIMENTO ORA
> perché AMA TROPPO per farlo!
> sarebbe la sua giustificazione per riavvivinarsi a Lei
> Invece dovrebbe mettere un bel paio di scarpe comode
> e scappare il più lontano possibile!!!!!!


E TU PENSI CHE IL NOSTRO TORQUEMADA LO POSSA ARRIVARE A CAPIRE??


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> infatti, per ora è giusto scappare, ma col tempo vedrai che si comporterà come penso


IO NON CREDO PROPRIO....
uno che non é di "quella pasta" non lo diventa...
io non lo sono diventata.....
tu lo faresti??????????


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E TU PENSI CHE IL NOSTRO TORQUEMADA LO POSSA ARRIVARE A CAPIRE??


crotalo


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La coppia *è* 1+1, son sempre due individualità che, pur convergendo su interessi comuni, restano distinte.
> E in modo distinto spesso crescono, evolvono e spesso si squilibrano, tanto da far si che quell'interezza di cui parla cottage non venga più accettata dall'altro/a, perchè nel rapportarsi ci si avvede che è divenuta o troppo o troppo poca (dipende dall'angolazione con cui si guarda!) rispetto a quell'immagine che *noi* ci siamo costruiti (in proprio) di quella persona.


Scusa Fedi ma una coppia è qualcosa di più della somma di due individualità. Che poi uno dei due decida di evolvere autonomamente e l'altro non lo segua è un altro discorso.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> IO NON CREDO PROPRIO....
> uno che non é di "quella pasta" non lo diventa...
> io non lo sono diventata.....
> tu lo faresti??????????


Di quella pasta quale?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Fedi ma una coppia è qualcosa di più della somma di due individualità. Che poi uno dei due decida di evolvere autonomamente e l'altro non lo segua è un altro discorso.


Si evolve sempre attraverso un *proprio* percorso interiore, che trova punti di contatto con chi ci sta vicino.

Se non è la somma di due individualità, cos'è?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un tutt'uno? Un fondersi in qualcosa di unico ed indistinto?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si evolve sempre attraverso un *proprio* percorso interiore, che trova punti di contatto con chi ci sta vicino.
> 
> Se non è la somma di due individualità, cos'è?
> 
> ...


Hai presente i gruppi? Le nazioni? Il leader che parla alle folle? Adesso dimmi che la folla è la somma delle individualità eh...

ps poi arriva Chen e mi cazzia, ma non mi offendo


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di quella pasta quale?


quella pasta (e l'ho anche messo tra virgolette)
di chi fa sesso senza amore
di chi fa sesso solo usando l'altra persona...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> di chi fa sesso senza amore
> di chi fa sesso solo usando l'altra persona...


Si può fare sesso senza amore, basta saperlo entrambi; c'è chi fa sesso per avere amore e chi fa finta di dare amore per avere sesso..., chi usa di più? Insomma un casino. Si smettesse di dare al sesso tutta questa valenza. E' istinto e basta. Poi ovviamente è più bello fare sesso con amore...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> quella pasta (e l'ho anche messo tra virgolette)
> di chi fa sesso senza amore
> di chi fa sesso solo usando l'altra persona...


Micina..... Mai fatto sesso senza usare o farti usare, vedo....


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Micina..... Mai fatto sesso senza usare o farti usare, vedo....




























io ho visto la tua firma........................................ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dipende pure da cosa si intende per usare........


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io ho visto la tua firma........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai fatto sesso solo per il piacere di farlo?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Stiamo parlando tantissimo di una persona a mio parere semplicissima: vuole un uomo punto di riferimento per poi fare sesso con chi le capita, stop, c'è poco da capire, lei è chiarissima nei suoi atteggiamenti. Certo non si possono comprendere le ragioni recondite di simili atteggiamenti, ma ad un certo punto ce ne frega poco. Lei la sua libertà la sta rivendicando, scrivendo nella sua scheda che è single, inserendo una sua foto addirittura, non preoccupandosi di pulire la saponetta e così via... Sono modi per dire: io mi comporto così, se mi vuoi mi prendi per quello che sono. Actarus, non avrai mai la felicità con lei, sarà sempre peggio, potrai solo illuderti di usarla, in realtà sarà un modo tuo di non privartene, perchè perderla ti fa star male, oltre ad essere deluso per le sue bugie. Allontanati da questa donna che non cambierà mai, perchè evidentemente non vive con rimorsi il suo agire ma lo fa consapevolemente. A meno che tu non voglia una donna come lei.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando tantissimo di una persona a mio parere semplicissima: vuole un uomo punto di riferimento per poi fare sesso con chi le capita, stop, c'è poco da capire, lei è chiarissima nei suoi atteggiamenti. Certo non si possono comprendere le ragioni recondite di simili atteggiamenti, ma ad un certo punto ce ne frega poco. Lei la sua libertà la sta rivendicando, scrivendo nella sua scheda che è single, inserendo una sua foto addirittura, non preoccupandosi di pulire la saponetta e così via... Sono modi per dire: io mi comporto così, se mi vuoi mi prendi per quello che sono. Actarus, non avrai mai la felicità con lei, sarà sempre peggio, potrai solo illuderti di usarla, in realtà sarà un modo tuo di non privartene, perchè perderla ti fa star male, oltre ad essere deluso per le sue bugie. Allontanati da questa donna che non cambierà mai, perchè evidentemente non vive con rimorsi il suo agire ma lo fa consapevolemente. A meno che tu non voglia una donna come lei.


Giusy, quello che tu dici è abbastanza condiviso, qui dentro. Si parlava di altro. Che Actarus debba mollare in queste condizioni è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Giusy, quello che tu dici è abbastanza condiviso, qui dentro. Si parlava di altro. Che Actarus debba mollare in queste condizioni è poco ma sicuro.


Rispondevo ad una riflessione che non condivido: comportarsi come si sta comportando lei, restare con lei per farci sesso senza amarla....


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai fatto sesso solo per il piacere di farlo?


no, mai...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> no, mai...


Mai fatto sesso sperando che ... prima o poi si innamora?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> comportarsi come si sta comportando lei, restare con lei per farci sesso senza amarla....[/SIZE]


Ma lei fa sesso con altri e vuole stare con lui!!!!!!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rispondevo ad una riflessione che non condivido: comportarsi come si sta comportando lei, restare con lei per farci sesso senza amarla....


Infatti, un pò tutti siamo stati d'accordo su questo... E mi fa piacere che lo sei anche tu. In realtà si è discusso parecchio su aspetti più "teorici", e cioè su quello che è lecito o non lecito nella sfera sessuale... Se è giusto imporre al partner la propria visione.... e ritenere giusti o sbagliati certi modi di fare anzichè altri... Alla fine molti di noi dicono che quello che conta davvero è la lealtà, sul resto bisognerebbe rifletterci parecchio...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai fatto sesso sperando che ... prima o poi si innamora?


io lo so che può sembrare inverosimile ma ho sempre fatto sesso dopo aver conosciuto la persona, e ci sono sempre stati interesse e innamoramento reciproco,
poi sulla veridicità del sentimento e dell'interesse dell'altro se vuoi apriamo un forum apposito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non so....per esempio, conoscere uno in discoteca, bello, interessante e affascinante berci una cosa e andarci a casa assieme a strombazzare per togliermi le fregole mai fatto.

non ce la farei, non riuscirei a guardarmi allo specchio il giorno dopo...
e forse per giorni...
non fa per me... non é da me...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io lo so che può sembrare inverosimile ma ho sempre fatto sesso dopo aver conosciuto la persona, e ci sono sempre stati interesse e innamoramento reciproco,
> poi sulla veridicità del sentimento e dell'interesse dell'altro se vuoi apriamo un forum apposito
> 
> 
> ...


se lo fai perché ne hai bisogno è una situazione on the road e basta.
ti resta dentro un po' di fango, ma magari ti aiuta a capirti meglio...
non è che tutti nasciamo imparati...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io lo so che può sembrare inverosimile ma ho sempre fatto sesso dopo aver conosciuto la persona, e ci sono sempre stati interesse e innamoramento reciproco,
> poi sulla veridicità del sentimento e dell'interesse dell'altro se vuoi apriamo un forum apposito
> 
> 
> ...


Micina... questo è sano e di qualità. La penso come te, assolutamente. Il punto è che non è indispensabile amare (anche se così è molto più bello), ma è indispensabile piacersi anche dentro... E per piacersi dentro bisogna conoscersi almeno un pò....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io lo so che può sembrare inverosimile ma ho sempre fatto sesso dopo aver conosciuto la persona, e ci sono sempre stati interesse e innamoramento reciproco,
> poi sulla veridicità del sentimento e dell'interesse dell'altro se vuoi apriamo un forum apposito
> 
> 
> ...



Ma per quello che penserebbero gli altri o perché proprio se non c'è amore non ce n'è? E se un uomo che stesse con te avesse fatto di queste cose? Giustifichi? Non giustifichi? Un uomo certe cose le può fare?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> è indispensabile piacersi anche dentro... E per piacersi dentro bisogna conoscersi almeno un pò....


scusa ma questa cosa non l'ho capita... Sfigatta ma quanto tempo passa per capire che... insomma... che si può fare?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Micina... questo è sano e di qualità. La penso come te, assolutamente. Il punto è che non è indispensabile amare (anche se così è molto più bello), ma è indispensabile piacersi anche dentro... E per piacersi dentro bisogna conoscersi almeno un pò....


ma nemmeno per sbaglio, è sano e di qualità...
ma da quando in qua per scopare bene c'è bisogno di piacersi anche dentro?
io posso piacermi o meno, ma posso farmi piacere un bel tipo solo perché mi ispira a livello sessuale. morta lì, dopo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se lo fai perché ne hai bisogno è una situazione on the road e basta.
> ti resta dentro un po' di fango, ma magari ti aiuta a capirti meglio...
> non è che tutti nasciamo imparati...





JDM ha detto:


> Micina... questo è sano e di qualità. La penso come te, assolutamente. Il punto è che non è indispensabile amare (anche se così è molto più bello), ma è indispensabile piacersi anche dentro... E per piacersi dentro bisogna conoscersi almeno un pò....





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma per quello che penserebbero gli altri o perché proprio se non c'è amore non ce n'è? E se un uomo che stesse con te avesse fatto di queste cose? Giustifichi? Non giustifichi? Un uomo certe cose le può fare?


Anna e JDM mi state dicendo che dovrei provare a farmi una notte di "sesso senza impegno"???
non l'avevo mai neanche messo in conto...

Emmekappa....io giustifico tutti, non é questione di giustificare o meno, é il come poi si stà con noi stessi.
Per me ognuno é libero, ci mancherebbe!
Certo, finché ha un rapporto con me NO! ma se fosse stato prima, buon per lui se lo rendeva felice, perché no? ha dato del suo, mica del mio!!

sapete perché no? PAURA
perché sono così foca che andrebbe a finire così:
io: "sai mi piaci, mi interessi, ci rivediamo..."
lui: "ciao grazie, é stato bello..."


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa ma questa cosa non l'ho capita... Sfigatta ma quanto tempo passa per capire che... insomma... che si può fare?


sai tu? può passare anche un millennio..
e intato ti crescono le ragnatele...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sapete perché no? PAURA
> perché sono così foca che andrebbe a finire così:
> io: "sai mi piaci, mi interessi, ci rivediamo..."
> lui: "ciao grazie, é stato bello..."


Ma infatti niente aspettative da rapporti così, jamais mia cara... Poi il giorno dopo l'sms ti arriva comunque... tranquilla


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa ma questa cosa non l'ho capita... Sfigatta ma quanto tempo passa per capire che... insomma... che si può fare?
















il tempo é variabile...
é stato un mese
una settimana
tre mesi...
insomma io devo sentirmi "pronta" e ......
sicura ecco....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai tu? può passare anche un millennio..
> e intato ti crescono le ragnatele...

























































sai che ci capiamo noi due eh...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma nemmeno per sbaglio, è sano e di qualità...
> ma da quando in qua per scopare bene c'è bisogno di piacersi anche dentro?
> io posso piacermi o meno, ma posso farmi piacere un bel tipo solo perché mi ispira a livello sessuale. morta lì, dopo.


Anna, anche quello è un modo di essere e va bene. Io parlavo x me. Farmi una strafiga idiota x me è meno divertente che andare a letto con una che è "un tipo" ma che mi prende di testa.... Se poi mi prende di testa ed è strafiga è il massimo... Magari me ne innamoro perdutamente, che te devo dì....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma nemmeno per sbaglio, è sano e di qualità...
> ma da quando in qua per scopare bene c'è bisogno di piacersi anche dentro?
> io posso piacermi o meno, ma posso farmi piacere un bel tipo solo perché mi ispira a livello sessuale. morta lì, dopo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sai che ci capiamo noi due eh...


finché son ragnatele........si spolverano care!!!!!!!!!!

é la ruggine che non vien più via!!!


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> il tempo é variabile...
> é stato un mese
> una settimana
> tre mesi...
> ...


Cara... pronta e sicura? Un mese dura l'innamoramento folle (di solito), va beh tre mesi dai... Quindi QUELLO dopo????????? Mi incuriosisce questa cosa però, cos'è che fa scattare la sicurezza?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Anna e JDM mi state dicendo che dovrei provare a farmi una notte di "sesso senza impegno"???
> non l'avevo mai neanche messo in conto...
> 
> Emmekappa....io giustifico tutti, non é questione di giustificare o meno, é il come poi si stà con noi stessi.
> ...


perché tu parti dal presupposto che fare sesso per il piacere di farlo è peccato.
e io ti dico che se mi trovassi davanti, chessò, va bè...insomma lo so..
se mi trovassi davanti clive owen... me lo farei senza nemmeno pensarci...http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...ag/070108_Issue/061229_CliveOwen_vl.widec.jpg
e senza pensare a niente. bello lui... mi piace, mi piace... sessualmente parlando non c'è uomo che mi ispiri sesso più di lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma non so....per esempio, conoscere uno in discoteca, bello, interessante e affascinante berci una cosa e andarci a casa assieme a strombazzare per togliermi le fregole mai fatto.
> 
> non ce la farei, *non riuscirei a guardarmi allo specchio il giorno dopo*...
> e forse per giorni...
> non fa per me... non é da me...





Anna A ha detto:


> se lo fai perché ne hai bisogno è una situazione on the road e basta.
> *ti resta dentro un po' di fango*, ma magari ti aiuta a capirti meglio...
> non è che tutti nasciamo imparati...


Perchè fango?

Io dico che se dopo devi sentirti tanto male...allora è bene non farlo...punto e basta!

Ma mi permetto anche di vederci tanti condizionamenti mentali, educativi etc etc...

Il sesso per il sesso può anche essere assai piacevole, quello che è difficile è capire sempre al 100% se è solo quello sia per te che per l'altro/a...
Passare una notte su una spiaggia con un amico/a a parlare ridere scherzare cantare ballare abbracciarsi e basta come lo consideri? bello no?
Perchè? Perchè stai bene in quel momento con quella persona, ti senti a tuo agio, non ti fai paranoie di chissà che... 
Invece se a tutto ciò ci aggiungi il sesso...apriti cielo! Ecco che la cosa dovrebbe assumere connotati di chissà che...mentre è magari solo un livello di maggior intimità rispetto alla descrizione fatta sopra!


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> finché son ragnatele........si spolverano care!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> é la ruggine che non vien più via!!!
























   addirittura dai... va beh vorrà dire che ci organizzeremo un tour by night io e te...  siamo pure vicine  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps ah ma io sono nel periodo mistico mannaggia, beh per un'amica mi sacrifico!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cara... pronta e sicura? Un mese dura l'innamoramento folle (di solito), va beh tre mesi dai... Quindi QUELLO dopo????????? Mi incuriosisce questa cosa però, cos'è che fa scattare la sicurezza?


non so rispondere....
cioé forse si......
insomma......
detto papale papale
se lo vedo preso gliela dò.
..altrimenti NISBA!!!
due di picche!

se poi ha finto......buon per lui! ma non mi é ancora capitato il caso


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè fango?
> 
> Io dico che se dopo devi sentirti tanto male...allora è bene non farlo...punto e basta!
> 
> ...


quoto tutto, parola per parola. Però bisogna essere single eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Infatti, un pò tutti siamo stati d'accordo su questo... E mi fa piacere che lo sei anche tu. In realtà si è discusso parecchio su aspetti più "teorici", e cioè su quello che è lecito o non lecito nella sfera sessuale... Se è giusto imporre al partner la propria visione.... e ritenere giusti o sbagliati certi modi di fare anzichè altri... Alla fine molti di noi dicono che quello che conta davvero è la lealtà, sul resto bisognerebbe rifletterci parecchio...


Per quanto riguarda ciò che è lecito o non lo è, io credo sia soggettivo.
Siamo tutti adulti, tutti conosciamo, anche solo per sentito dire, le diverse modalità in cui si può far sesso, da soli, in 2, 3 e anche di più, col proprio partner, con altri partner, dello stesso sesso o del sesso opposto, la realtà odierna ci mette dinanzi alla relatività del concetto stesso di normalità.
Ecco, per come sono fatta io, bisognosa di tenere sotto controllo la vita che vivo e di capire sempre e comunque gli atteggiamenti di chi fa parte nella mia vita, non riuscirei a vivere nella promiscuità o nella mancanza di lealtà. La chiave credo sia non nell'imporre la propria visione, ma nel riflettere sulla possibilità, da parte mia, di accettare un modo di pensare diverso dal mio. Credo che lo farei solo se non andasse a turbare eccessivamente il mio modo di essere.
Ditemi anche che sono retrò, ma un limite ci dovrebbe essere. Oggi, partendo dall'idea che ognuno è libero di comportarsi come meglio crede, si tende a comprendere un pò troppo per i miei gusti, pur lasciando non tanto alla coscienza quanto al proprio modo di essere e pensare la libertà di decidere cosa è meglio per se stessi....


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> addirittura dai... va beh vorrà dire che ci organizzeremo un tour by night io e te... siamo pure vicine
> 
> 
> 
> ...












































EVVIVA


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> se lo vedo preso gliela dò.
> ..altrimenti NISBA!!!
> due di picche!


spiega spiega che io sono ingenua eh... cosa vuole dire preso? Ti dice che ti ama? 

ps davvero non lo so, non ti sto prendendo in giro.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiega spiega che io sono ingenua eh... cosa vuole dire preso? Ti dice che ti ama?
> 
> ps davvero non lo so, non ti sto prendendo in giro.


 
preso nel senso interessato:

chiama 
messaggia
esce spesso con me
é attento, carino, dolce, affettuoso...

MK se uno dopo una settimana mi dice ti amo mi sa che gli rido in faccia...
mica sono Alice nel paese delle Merdaviglie eh!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

*Dettagli...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quoto tutto, parola per parola. Però bisogna essere single eh...


 





 ...azz...me ne scordo sempre!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quoto tutto, parola per parola. Però bisogna essere single eh...


 
emmekappa,* se condividi la modalità "sesso per il sesso*" e quindi escludi qualsiasi connotazione emotiva-affettiva al gesto, attribuendo quindi solo una finalità diversa.... perchè dunque lo stato civile lo consideri condizione necessaria.

mi sembra una profondissima contraddizione in questi termini ..che del resto è condivisa da unpensiero comune a quanto leggo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...azz...me ne scordo sempre!!!


Acutil tre volte al giorno


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> preso nel senso interessato:
> 
> chiama
> messaggia
> ...


in effetti... E' che per me è il minimo, è la base per ogni tipo di rapporto. Prima durante e dopo. Se non è così, ciao ciao... 

ps beh magari non troppo dolce eh...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> emmekappa,* se condividi la modalità  "sesso per il sesso*" e quindi escludi qualsiasi connotazione emotiva-affettiva al gesto, attribuendo quindi solo una finalità diversa.... perchè dunque lo stato civile lo consideri  condizione necessaria.


Perché escludere qualsiasi connotazione emotivo-affettiva? Ovvio che ti debba piacere eh, altrimenti è patologia. E anche molto triste.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Acutil tre volte al giorno


Segnato!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché escludere qualsiasi connotazione emotivo-affettiva? Ovvio che ti debba piacere eh, altrimenti è patologia. E anche molto triste.


piacere non è sinonimo di affetto o di complicità emotiva.

io bevo il vino e mi piace.

io faccio ginnastica e mi piace...e cosi via...

cosa significa sesso x il sesso? una masturbazione in coppia? se è cosi allora il discorso che fate regge. diversamente ho qualche dubbio.

che significato si da al _gesto_ sessuale?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piacere non è sinonimo di affetto o di complicità emotiva.
> 
> io bevo il vino e mi piace.
> 
> ...


Micio è un bisogno, tutto qui. Significa ti piace una persona (fisicamente di testa per quello che vedi in quel momento), e basta. Se quella persona condivide che problema c'è? Deve dire ti amo sei la donna/uomo della mia vita ci sposeremo faremo dieci bambini e allora il sesso è qualcosa di moralmente accettabile? Poi può finire lì o diventare un grande amore, o una grande amicizia. Cosa c'è di male? Nel rispetto e nella lealtà reciproci, ovviamente.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piacere non è sinonimo di affetto o di complicità emotiva.
> 
> io bevo il vino e mi piace.
> 
> ...


gli si dà il significato che gli spetta.
e non è una masturbazione in coppia... bella differenza!
è darsi nel modo più spontaneo possibile, senza ammantare il tutto e a tutti i costi, di amore.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micio è un bisogno, tutto qui. Significa ti piace una persona (fisicamente di testa per quello che vedi in quel momento), e basta. Se quella persona condivide che problema c'è? Deve dire ti amo sei la donna/uomo della mia vita ci sposeremo faremo dieci bambini e allora il sesso è qualcosa di moralmente accettabile? Poi può finire lì o diventare un grande amore, o una grande amicizia. Cosa c'è di male? Nel rispetto e nella lealtà reciproci, ovviamente.


Ma per rispetto e lealtà reciproca intendi sincerità e chiarezza di intenti?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> gli si dà il significato che gli spetta.
> e non è una masturbazione in coppia... bella differenza!
> è darsi nel modo più spontaneo possibile, senza ammantare il tutto e a tutti i costi, di amore.


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

ma sinceramente, per quanto mi riguarda uno può fare sesso di gruppo pure con 50 persone. L'importante è che si sia tra adulti e consenzienti, e che il compagno/a lo sappia e lo accetti. Conosco dei casi...i club privè sono tantissimi. E pure frequentati. Su internet lo scambio di coppie pure è frequente.
 ma Actarus non mi pare il tipo...la sua fidanzata lo ha preso allegramente per i fondelli...
Lui sognava una moglie tradizionale e si è ritrovato una divetta porno con ansie di tranquilla vita matrimoniale.
Brutto colpo. meno male che lo ha scoperto in tempo.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma per rispetto e lealtà reciproca intendi sincerità e chiarezza di intenti?


Sì Giusy, basta dirsele le cose. All'inizio.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma per rispetto e lealtà reciproca intendi sincerità e chiarezza di intenti?


indubbiamente... anche perchè capita di aver voglia di un uomo/donna senza un motivo apparentemente valido... 
mi piaci. ti voglio.
se poi da questo nasce altro è un discorso in più...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

AH!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> gli si dà il significato che gli spetta.
> e non è una masturbazione in coppia... bella differenza!
> è darsi nel modo più spontaneo possibile, senza ammantare il tutto e a tutti i costi, di amore.


e quale sarebbe questo significato che gli "spetta" ...il significato ai gesti lo dai tu, non viene dato da nessun altro.

escludi quello della masturbazione ma non riuscite a formularne uno .

la spontaneità non è un _significato..._ anche andare in bagno è un gesto spontaneo ma nasce da un preciso bisogno fisiologico_..._


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ma sinceramente, per quanto mi riguarda uno può fare sesso di gruppo pure con 50 persone. L'importante è che si sia tra adulti e consenzienti, e che il compagno/a lo sappia e lo accetti. Conosco dei casi...i club privè sono tantissimi. E pure frequentati. Su internet lo scambio di coppie pure è frequente.
> ma Actarus non mi pare il tipo...la sua fidanzata lo ha preso allegramente per i fondelli...
> Lui sognava una moglie tradizionale e si è ritrovato una divetta porno con ansie di tranquilla vita matrimoniale.
> Brutto colpo. meno male che lo ha scoperto in tempo.


ed è pure peggio del prevedible... nel senso che resti spiazzato...
un conto è dire mi ti farei perché mi fai sesso, ed un conto è accettare l'amore di un uomo che ti ama incondizionatamente ed aspettare che sia davvero innamorato, per dargli il colpo di grazia...
e non ci siamo...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Io adoro anche quello che c'è prima... Il conoscersi, lo scoprirsi piano piano. A far l'amore io amo arrivarci per gradi, scoprendo le affinità e le divergenze, e gustando la bellezza che esiste in un gesto, in una parola, in uno sguardo, in una serata spensierata..... Non mi piace correre eccessivamente.  Anche perchè potrebbe essere che con una persona scopri strada facendo di starci bene nel fare tante altre cose, senza arrivare necessariamente a desiderarla sessualmente. Come può essere che accada il contrario, e che dal desiderio parta poi un amore profondo.... Chi può dire, chi può prevedere ? Ho la mia età, e più vivo e più capisco che nulla può essere gestito totalmente con la testa...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe questo significato che gli "spetta" ...il significato ai gesti lo dai tu, non viene dato da nessun altro.
> 
> escludi quello della masturbazione ma non riuscite a formularne uno .
> 
> la spontaneità non è un _significato..._ anche andare in bagno è un gesto spontaneo ma nasce da un preciso bisogno fisiologico_..._


io te ne formulo uno bello e tutto mio.
clive owen me lo farei di default. chiaro netto e sottoscritto.
mi piace mi piace!
e non sarebbe masturbazione. sarebbe fare sesso con una persona che mi... e che caxxo... mi piace e stop.
e dio caro... a questi livelli non è solo sesso... è sesso voluto in tutti i sensi...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe questo significato che gli "spetta" ...il significato ai gesti lo dai tu, non viene dato da nessun altro.
> 
> escludi quello della masturbazione ma non riuscite a formularne uno .
> 
> la spontaneità non è un _significato..._ anche andare in bagno è un gesto spontaneo ma nasce da un preciso bisogno fisiologico_..._


Anche il sesso è un bisogno fisiologico, Micia.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Io adoro anche quello che c'è prima... Il conoscersi, lo scoprirsi piano piano. A far l'amore io amo arrivarci per gradi, scoprendo le affinità e le divergenze, e gustando la bellezza che esiste in un gesto, in una parola, in uno sguardo, in una serata spensierata..... Non mi piace correre eccessivamente. Anche perchè potrebbe essere che con una persona scopri strada facendo di starci bene nel fare tante altre cose, senza arrivare necessariamente a desiderarla sessualmente. Come può essere che accada il contrario, e che dal desiderio parta poi un amore profondo.... Chi può dire, chi può prevedere ? Ho la mia età, e più vivo e più capisco che nulla può essere gestito totalmente con la testa...


Concordo...anche se io alla testa dò potere quasi su tutto....


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Io adoro anche quello che c'è prima... Il conoscersi, lo scoprirsi piano piano. A far l'amore io amo arrivarci per gradi, scoprendo le affinità e le divergenze, e gustando la bellezza che esiste in un gesto, in una parola, in uno sguardo, in una serata spensierata..... Non mi piace correre eccessivamente. Anche perchè potrebbe essere che con una persona scopri strada facendo di starci bene nel fare tante altre cose, senza arrivare necessariamente a desiderarla sessualmente. Come può essere che accada il contrario, e che dal desiderio parta poi un amore profondo.... Chi può dire, chi può prevedere ? Ho la mia età, e più vivo e più capisco che nulla può essere gestito totalmente con la testa...


 
ma sì... ci sta tutto quello che dici.
io, invece parlo di attrazione sessuale ai massimi livelli.
attrazione sessuale e stop.
a me clive owen fa sesso. punto.


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

La fidanzatina di actarus è la peggiore delle perbeniste. 
Infrange le "regole", ammesso che ce ne siano, e pretende chedi rimanere nelle regole.
Se vuoi fare l'outsider, devi avere le palle di farlo senza progettini matrimoniali...confetti, riso e fiori d'arancio


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Concordo...*anche se io alla testa dò potere quasi su tutto*....


 
OH, MY GOD !!!!!!


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Concordo...anche se io alla testa dò potere quasi su tutto....


D'accordo con te. L'attrazione anche solo sessuale per me parte dalla testa. Poi però il corpo deve rispondere eh...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La fidanzatina di actarus è la peggiore delle perbeniste.
> Infrange le "regole", ammesso che ce ne siano, e pretende chedi rimanere nelle regole.
> Se vuoi fare l'outsider, devi avere le palle di farlo senza progettini matrimoniali...confetti, riso e fiori d'arancio


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> OH, MY GOD !!!!!!


Lasciarsi andare ai sentimenti va benissimo, e pure all'attrazione, lo faccio sempre, ma quando c'è qualcosa che non va...uso il cervello e via!!!!! Fuori dal dolore...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la spontaneità non è un _significato..._ anche andare in bagno è un gesto spontaneo ma nasce da un preciso bisogno fisiologico_..._


Micia mai provato attrazione pura per un uomo? Mai mai? Nemmeno da ragazzina? Non ci credo dai...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì... ci sta tutto quello che dici.
> io, invece parlo di attrazione sessuale ai massimi livelli.
> attrazione sessuale e stop.
> a me clive owen fa sesso. punto.


Io invece non ho una anatomia di riferimento.
A me può far sesso una bionda o bruna, alta o bassa, magra o in carne.
Mi prendono i dettagli, certi dettagli, quei dettagli... E come cammina, come mi guarda e come si guarda, e come pronuncia il mio nome ed il suo, e come mi coinvolge in quello che dice e che ama....  Amo il mistero che è in ogni donna.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lasciarsi andare ai sentimenti va benissimo, e pure all'attrazione, lo faccio sempre, ma quando c'è qualcosa che non va...uso il cervello e via!!!!! Fuori dal dolore...


Questa è autodifesa e lo condivido. Tuttavia bisognerebbe confrontarsi sul livello in cui scatta l'autodifesa.... Io odio i perbenisti, coloro che hanno tutto schematizzato nella testina e rifuggono da tutto quello che è anche lontanamente diverso da sè.... A me la diversità invece dà stimoli. Conoscere altri mondi, altre teste, altri modi di vivere e di pensare....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io, invece parlo di attrazione sessuale ai massimi livelli.
> attrazione sessuale e stop.
> a me clive owen fa sesso. punto.
























   Anna se potessi te lo regalerei per Natale eh... una bella notte de fuego!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Questa è autodifesa e lo condivido. Tuttavia bisognerebbe confrontarsi sul livello in cui scatta l'autodifesa.... Io odio i perbenisti, coloro che hanno tutto schematizzato nella testina e rifuggono da tutto quello che è anche lontanamente diverso da sè.... A me la diversità invece dà stimoli. Conoscere altri mondi, altre teste, altri modi di vivere e di pensare....


No no, io non ho schematizzato proprio niente nella testa!





Solo in campo lavorativo sono organizzata, tipo macchina da guerra, ma per ciò che riguarda i sentimenti non ho preconcetti. L'unica cosa che mi guida nella "selezione", se così la vogliamo chiamare, di un uomo è lo stato d'animo che provo stando con lui: se sono a mio agio, se mi ascolta e non fa il gradasso, il saccente, se mi corteggia, se abbiamo interessi in comune e chiaramente se non mi fa proprio schifo fisicamente (discorso relativo perchè mi attrae l'uomo Uomo, che non è detto sia bello ma è sicuramente affascinante).
E il confronto vorrei non avesse mai fine con gli altri, in modo particolare col mio uomo....
Mi riferivo alla valutazione delle situazioni: se sento puzza di bruciato, rifletto molto e se non ottengo cambiamenti, mi allontano...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> se sono a mio agio, se mi ascolta e non fa il gradasso, il saccente, se mi corteggia, se abbiamo interessi in comune e chiaramente se non mi fa proprio schifo fisicamente (discorso relativo perchè mi attrae l'uomo Uomo, che non è detto sia bello ma è sicuramente affascinante).


Lascio stare gli interessi in comune che oramai c'ho poche speranze, per il resto OVVIO che debba essere così eh... Altrimenti uno nemmeno lo guardo!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La fidanzatina di actarus è la peggiore delle perbeniste.
> Infrange le "regole", ammesso che ce ne siano, e pretende chedi rimanere nelle regole.
> Se vuoi fare l'outsider, devi avere le palle di farlo senza progettini matrimoniali...confetti, riso e fiori d'arancio
















 volevo dire appunto questo.


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> fermi tutti: Leone73 mi sta facendo riflettere.
> 
> Sto meditando se lasciarla ed essere un uomo onesto con lei o con me o...
> .... a questo punto approfittare del sesso gratis e fare ne più ne meno quello che lei sta facendo con altri uomini.
> ...


 
Qualunque cosa ti sia stata detta fino ad ora, cerca di non scherzare.... tu NON sei in grado di usarla, nè psicologicamente nè sessualmente... tienilo per detto, sia per quello che comunque provi tuo malgrado che per quello che lei è.
E' evidente che lei ha scelto e considerato il sé ed ora vuole, al di fuori di tante architetture del pensiero, esercitare la sua foja ma mantenere la cuccia perchè alla fine sarebbe imprudente non averne una.
Il moralismo o la moralità non c'entra assolutamente, questa è una scelta esistenziale, forse temporale, quella che a lei sta bene e vorrebbe che tu, infischiandotene altamente del suo sentire, ti aggregasse al suo modus vivendi et coendi senza protestare ma anzi accettando la "bella novità" di una libertà nominale che è ben altro.
Qui non si tratta di decidere cosa sia giusto o ingiusto, accettabile o una ciofeca di scelta, ma di capire una volta per tutte che NON ti è attinente, affine e non sei predisposto a quella tipologia di rapporto. Lei lo ha capito benissimo perfino epidermicamente e, furba come spesso una donna seduttiva sa essere, gioca una partita in cui tu deve rispettare le regole (e come non potresti dato che tu solo quelle conosci) e lei bara a più non posso grazie all'infingardaggine del suo agire! 
Non mentire ma nascondere o appartare una verità a cui si avrebbe diritto, a mio modo di vedere è comunque un fatto estraniante la coppia.

Questa donzella ha la facoltà e il diritto esistenziale di agire così? Benissimo, ma questo diritto deve esserle riconosciuto da chi deve adattarsi a lei.... e se non le viene concesso è semplicemente un'altra scelta, legittima, di diritto e di estro..... chi può contestarla ed a che titolo??
Lei sta solo cercando di giocare l'ultima mano sulla di lui debolezza sentimentale, e se per evitare di cadere in questo bluff Actarus cerca di vederla per quella che LUI la considera, al di là di tante condiscendenze psico-esistenziali, per me esercita un suo legittimo ed inviolabile diritto.  
Quando vediamo uno spettacolo ributtante di solito giriamo lo sguardo, specie se un nostro intervento visivo o fattivo non sarebbe di alcuna utilità, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso in questo caso in cui lui sente lesi i cardini del suo modo di concepire la coppia?
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*Mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micia mai provato attrazione pura per un uomo? Mai mai? Nemmeno da ragazzina? Non ci credo dai...


 
Attrazione puramente fisica per un uomo non credo di averla mai provata.

Attrazione mentale che poi si coniuga anche in quella erotica certamente...anzi direi che il percorso è stato sempre di questo tipo, non è mai accaduto che abbia condiviso centimetri di pelle perchè una persona mi faceva "sangue" per usare un modo di dire consueto.

Poi magari è accaduto che mi si sia sorpresa negativamente, nel senso che ho provato delusione nell'atto in se stesso...e questo è accaduto quando ho sovrastimato l'attrazione mentale...e mi è accaduto proprio con una persona molto bella fisicamente.. oggettivamente parlando...pareva che mi dovesse piacere chissà quanto mentalmente e poi...una delusione a livello fisico.


x Jdm.: e certo che lo è anche il sesso un bisogno fisiologico, ma per condividere la mia sessualità dovrà scattarmi un interesse che va oltre il mio bisogno primario. Ma non per farne una questione moralistica, ma erotica...l'erotismo mi parte dal cervello e se non mi viene attivato quello non funge..per poi appunto scoprire che magari non basta nemmeno quello -vedi sopra-o quello ti puo' deludere insieme a tutto il resto...insomma generalizzare è impossibile.


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

*replica*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... stai semplificando... finché non mi dici cosa intendi per "_modalità trasparente_", "_modalità corretta e non relativa_"... quasi esistesse una "_modalità assoluta_", un paradigma metafisico delle relazioni... finché non espliciti, non si può condividere quel che scrivi... puzza di regolamentazione... di coartazione... di normazione... di violenza...



Non è una normativa è il principio etico basilare che sta in tutte le relazioni.
Pure quelle con il fruttivendolo dell'angolo.
Qui non si discute in merito ai cazzi x che fa Y. 
Certo che è libera di farseli.
Ma la libertà vera sta nel far rispettare le propre scelte.
E quando lo si fa di nascosto -anzi l'altro viene depistato- non la si può chiamare libertà, ma solo opportunismo e ipocrisia.
Se paril di violenza, l'unica violenza l'ha subita chi non aveva strumenti di dubbio. -perchè l'altro non glieli palesava-.
E' così difficile da capire?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micio è un bisogno, tutto qui. Significa ti piace una persona (fisicamente di testa per quello che vedi in quel momento), e basta. Se quella persona condivide che problema c'è? Deve dire ti amo sei la donna/uomo della mia vita ci sposeremo faremo dieci bambini e allora il sesso è qualcosa di moralmente accettabile? Poi può finire lì o diventare un grande amore, o una grande amicizia. Cosa c'è di male? Nel rispetto e nella lealtà reciproci, ovviamente.


 
Mk, tutta sta roba la stai aggiungendo tu.


E la stai aggiugendo perchè probabilmente da fastidio considerare il " il sesso per il sesso" una masturbazione a due.
Vogliamo ammantare e non parlo direttamente a te  MK ma in generale , ai costumi generali... questa presunta liberalità sessuale con parole diverse che fanno "tendenza"... per non apparire retrogadi...ma" il sesso per il sesso" è _masturbazione a due_, come la giri o la rivolti è cosi...poi puo' diventare amore e tutte le cose che ci vuoi mettere dentro...ma è solo un modo , il mio, piu' realista di chiamare le cose col proprio nome.

E non puoi nemmeno contestare che la masturbazione sia un "bisogno" fisiologico..quindi_ il male_ che ci hai messo tu non c'è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mk, tutta sta roba la stai aggiungendo tu.
> 
> 
> E la stai aggiugendo perchè probabilmente da fastidio considerare il " il sesso per il sesso" una masturbazione a due.
> ...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mk, tutta sta roba la stai aggiungendo tu.
> 
> 
> E la stai aggiugendo perchè probabilmente da fastidio considerare il " il sesso per il sesso" una masturbazione a due.
> ...


Ehi ehi ehi ... calma. Ho letto quello che hai scritto prima e sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, mi è successa la stessa cosa, la delusione con un uomo che mi attraeva molto a pelle. Anche per me l'erotismo parte dall'attrazione mentale, non posso provare attrazione per un pezzo di carne, tanto per semplificare... E non sto dicendo che WOW il sesso per il sesso e ti risolvi la vita. Certo che se ami e sei amato/a è meglio. Questo però non vuol dire che bisogna aspettare l'anello di fidanzamento altrimenti niente... Ma nemmeno che uno ti chiama e ciao come stai, ti va? Ci sono le vie di mezzo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> IO NON CREDO PROPRIO....
> uno che non é di "quella pasta" non lo diventa...
> io non lo sono diventata.....
> tu lo faresti??????????


è molto soggettivo, io ne sono capace


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando tantissimo di una persona a mio parere semplicissima: vuole un uomo punto di riferimento per poi fare sesso con chi le capita, stop, c'è poco da capire, lei è chiarissima nei suoi atteggiamenti. Certo non si possono comprendere le ragioni recondite di simili atteggiamenti, ma ad un certo punto ce ne frega poco. Lei la sua libertà la sta rivendicando, scrivendo nella sua scheda che è single, inserendo una sua foto addirittura, non preoccupandosi di pulire la saponetta e così via... Sono modi per dire: io mi comporto così, se mi vuoi mi prendi per quello che sono. Actarus, non avrai mai la felicità con lei, sarà sempre peggio, potrai solo illuderti di usarla, in realtà sarà un modo tuo di non privartene, perchè perderla ti fa star male, oltre ad essere deluso per le sue bugie. Allontanati da questa donna che non cambierà mai, perchè evidentemente non vive con rimorsi il suo agire ma lo fa consapevolemente. A meno che tu non voglia una donna come lei.


è semplice bugiarda però, perchè fosse sicera direbbe a chi subito "amico miom a me piac fare solo sesso,del rsto non mi interessa" invece come al solito è più conodo prendere in giro una persona disposta ad mare, per farsi i porci comodi. questa è debolezza


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda ciò che è lecito o non lo è, io credo sia soggettivo.
> Siamo tutti adulti, tutti conosciamo, anche solo per sentito dire, le diverse modalità in cui si può far sesso, da soli, in 2, 3 e anche di più, col proprio partner, con altri partner, dello stesso sesso o del sesso opposto, la realtà odierna ci mette dinanzi alla relatività del concetto stesso di normalità.
> Ecco, per come sono fatta io, bisognosa di tenere sotto controllo la vita che vivo e di capire sempre e comunque gli atteggiamenti di chi fa parte nella mia vita, non riuscirei a vivere nella promiscuità o nella mancanza di lealtà. La chiave credo sia non nell'imporre la propria visione, ma nel riflettere sulla possibilità, da parte mia, di accettare un modo di pensare diverso dal mio. Credo che lo farei solo se non andasse a turbare eccessivamente il mio modo di essere.
> Ditemi anche che sono retrò, ma un limite ci dovrebbe essere. Oggi, partendo dall'idea che ognuno è libero di comportarsi come meglio crede, si tende a comprendere un pò troppo per i miei gusti, pur lasciando non tanto alla coscienza quanto al proprio modo di essere e pensare la libertà di decidere cosa è meglio per se stessi....


non sei retrò,solo usi il cervello e hai dei valori.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è molto soggettivo, io ne sono capace


Se lo facessi con gioia, se ti facesse stare bene, se ti facesse superare il dolore... Ma farlo così, per te, in questo momento, sarebbe solo un modo disperato per arrivare (scendere...) a quel livello...  Ci devi passare attraverso, alla sofferenza. Perdonarti, ritrovare la gioia.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è semplice bugiarda però, perchè fosse sicera direbbe a chi subito "amico miom a me piac fare solo sesso,del rsto non mi interessa" invece come al solito* è più conodo prendere in giro una persona disposta ad mare,* per farsi i porci comodi. questa è debolezza


 

le faceva comodo averla tra le mie braccia accoglienti. coccolarla per ore e ore, farla addormentare tra le braccia. capire i suoi problemi, parlarle, tranquilizzarla quando ne aveva bisogno, aiutarla nelle difficoltà quotidiane.
Stare a letto una nottata a parlare abbracciati, dormire sempre mano nella mano.....

questo le donavo io oltre al.....sesso.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le faceva comodo averla tra le mie braccia accoglienti. coccolarla per ore e ore, farla addormentare tra le braccia. capire i suoi problemi, parlarle, tranquilizzarla quando ne aveva bisogno, aiutarla nelle difficoltà quotidiane.
> Stare a letto una nottata a parlare abbracciati, dormire sempre mano nella mano.....
> 
> questo le donavo io oltre al.....sesso.


Actarus, le stesse cose faceva lei per te? O sei un altro (io sono la prima eh) che prima i bisogni della persona amata e poi (molto poi) i propri?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ehi ehi ehi ... calma. Ho letto quello che hai scritto prima e sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, mi è successa la stessa cosa, la delusione con un uomo che mi attraeva molto a pelle.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*Persa..allora qualcosa sono riuscita a far comprendere...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 

e voglio aggiungere che non ci sono connotazioni moralistiche . con la masturbazione non si diventa nemmeno ciechi, è provato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se si è in duo...poi...la mosica da camera è ancor piu' gradita almeno da me.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Actarus, le stesse cose faceva lei per te? O sei un altro (io sono la prima eh) che prima i bisogni della persona amata e poi (molto poi) i propri?


un po meno ma le faceva anche lei.
Diciamo che ero più attento io alle sue esigenze ma in questo eravamo una bella coppia.
Molto 'coccolosi', non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e voglio aggiungere che non ci sono connotazioni moralistiche . *con la masturbazione non si diventa nemmeno ciechi, è provato*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*...però magari ...presbiti sì ...*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> un po meno ma le faceva anche lei.
> Diciamo che ero più attento io alle sue esigenze ma in questo eravamo una bella coppia.
> Molto 'coccolosi', non so se mi spiego.


Per millenni gli uomini hanno tenuto separati sesso, amore, riproduzione. E' da tempi recenti che si ritiene di dover vivere tutti gli aspetti in armonia.
Quella donna non è molto armonica...ha tenuto separati aspetti di sè non solo a te, ma a se stessa. 
Ti chiedevo ieri se, ipotizzando anche violenze pregresse, che hai escluso, (ma avresti escluso anche quel che hai saputo...) riuscivi a immaginare a quali bisogni/problemi/esigenze abbia cercato di dare risposta con quei comportamenti.
Potrebbe aiutarti a superare meglio questa lacerante delusione.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> un po meno ma le faceva anche lei.
> Diciamo che ero più attento io alle sue esigenze ma in questo eravamo una bella coppia.
> Molto 'coccolosi', non so se mi spiego.


Ecco, comincia ad ascoltare di più le tue esigenze, intanto. Sul coccolosi ti capisco benissimo...  Sicuro che non ci fossero ALTRI problemi oltre al casino suo? Discussioni, divergenze di opinioni su questioni importanti, parlavi di anelli, lei assolutamente d'accordo su tutto? 

ps difficile essere coccoloso con una persona della quale non ti importa nulla eh...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per millenni gli uomini hanno tenuto separati sesso, amore, riproduzione. E' da tempi recenti che si ritiene di dover vivere tutti gli aspetti in armonia.
> Quella donna non è molto armonica...ha tenuto separati aspetti di sè non solo a te, ma a se stessa.
> Ti chiedevo ieri se, ipotizzando anche violenze pregresse, che hai escluso, (ma avresti escluso anche quel che hai saputo...) riuscivi a immaginare a quali bisogni/problemi/esigenze abbia cercato di dare risposta con quei comportamenti.
> Potrebbe aiutarti a superare meglio questa lacerante delusione.


 
Solo delle storie amorose finite male per lei....è stata lasciata in malo modo.
da allora sembrava non volersi legare più finchè non ci siamo frequentati.
Queste le sue parole.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per millenni gli uomini hanno tenuto separati sesso, amore, riproduzione.


Uomini intesi come esseri umani di genere maschile e femminile? Spiega spiega...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco, comincia ad ascoltare di più le tue esigenze, intanto. Sul coccolosi ti capisco benissimo... Sicuro che non ci fossero ALTRI problemi oltre al casino suo? Discussioni, divergenze di opinioni su questioni importanti, parlavi di anelli, lei assolutamente d'accordo su tutto?
> 
> ps difficile essere coccoloso con una persona della quale non ti importa nulla eh...


io la amavo ed ero coccoloso con lei e lei con me.
nesun altro problema tra noi due, una coppia normale come tante.
Degli anelli eravamo daccordo entrambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Solo delle storie amorose finite male per lei....è stata lasciata in malo modo.
> da allora sembrava non volersi legare più finchè non ci siamo frequentati.
> Queste le sue parole.


Forse non erano storie come le avevi immaginate tu...o forse anche i quei rapporti lei aveva sentito dei malesseri per sue inquietudini...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> io la amavo ed ero coccoloso con lei e lei con me.
> nesun altro problema tra noi due, una coppia normale come tante.
> Degli anelli eravamo daccordo entrambi.


Scusa non mi ricordo più, forse l'hai già detto. Quando è cominciata la sua doppia vita? Quando vi siete conosciuti lei non era così, o sbaglio?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> Non è una normativa è il principio etico basilare che sta in tutte le relazioni.
> Pure quelle con il fruttivendolo dell'angolo.
> Qui non si discute in merito ai cazzi x che fa Y.
> Certo che è libera di farseli.
> ...


 
d'accordissimo


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non erano storie come le avevi immaginate tu...o forse anche i quei rapporti lei aveva sentito dei malesseri per sue inquietudini...


mi ha raccontato di avere avuto dei flirt , storie di passaggio e un paio di storie in cui lei era innamorata ma è stata tradita e poi lasciata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uomini intesi come esseri umani di genere maschile e femminile? Spiega spiega...


Superficialmente si intende un comportamento maschile, ma di conseguenza era un comportamento anche femminile...storicamente determinato in una società maschilista.
Ma non credo di dover spiegare qualcosa su cui esiste ampia documentazione.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa non mi ricordo più, forse l'hai già detto. Quando è cominciata la sua doppia vita? Quando vi siete conosciuti lei non era così, o sbaglio?


Non so di preciso.

ora non so collocare la data d'inizio. non ho prove in merito.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Superficialmente si intende un comportamento maschile, ma di conseguenza era un comportamento anche femminile...storicamente determinato in una società maschilista.
> Ma non credo di dover spiegare qualcosa su cui esiste ampia documentazione.


Uffa ma ce l'hai sempre con me eh... Era uno spunto interessante invece. Va beh, pazienza... Love&peace P/R.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se lo facessi con gioia, se ti facesse stare bene, se ti facesse superare il dolore... Ma farlo così, per te, in questo momento, sarebbe solo un modo disperato per arrivare (scendere...) a quel livello... Ci devi passare attraverso, alla sofferenza. Perdonarti, ritrovare la gioia.


perdonarmi di che???
non provo nessun sentimento, non lo faccio ne per me ne solo in questo momentio lo faccio perchè mi conviene farlo, come a lei è convenuto possedere tuitto di me per convenienza e poi scaricarmi, non è una vendetta, solo  un modo di fare, che è lo stesso che molti maschi ganno con le donne oggetto. non è questione di livello, come ice quelòcuno l'uomo nasce libero e valori zero, giusto?? allora io mi prendo la libertà di fare questo e me ne frego del resto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> mi ha raccontato di avere avuto dei flirt , storie di passaggio e un paio di storie in cui lei era innamorata ma è stata tradita e poi lasciata.


Non so se è una tua ritrosia o una sua reticenza, ma non sono cose che dicono granché delle sue esperienze e delle sue ferite.
Non ti sto chiedendo di dire qui e ora cose a cui non hai animo di pensare, sto invitandoti a una modalità di approccio di quanto hai vissuto/subito che ti aiuti a distanziartene per prendere fiato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> mi ha raccontato di avere avuto dei flirt , storie di passaggio e un paio di storie in cui lei era innamorata ma è stata tradita e poi lasciata.


 
non mi fiderei, queste sono delle gran bugiarde di solito


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non so di preciso.
> 
> ora non so collocare la data d'inizio. non ho prove in merito.


Ma ne avete parlato no? Lei ti ha confessato il tutto... o ti ha solo detto sì sono io quella della foto, faccio queste esperienze e stop?


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se è una tua ritrosia o una sua reticenza, ma non sono cose che dicono granché delle sue esperienze e delle sue ferite.
> Non ti sto chiedendo di dire qui e ora cose a cui non hai animo di pensare, sto invitandoti a una modalità di approccio di quanto hai vissuto/subito che ti aiuti a distanziartene per prendere fiato.


 
Sono stato molto protettivo con lei . Lei mi voleva anche così.
Mi distanzio per prendere consapevolezza di ME.

Sono anestetizzato, non sento più il mio cuore, anima, corpo.....

devo prendere le distanze da lei perchè è diventata pericolosa per il mio equilibrio interiore.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma ne avete parlato no? Lei ti ha confessato il tutto... o ti ha solo detto sì sono io quella della foto, faccio queste esperienze e stop?


 
non è stato specificato il fattore temporale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa ma ce l'hai sempre con me eh... Era uno spunto interessante invece. Va beh, pazienza... Love&peace P/R.


Love & Peace.
Ma quello che a te sembra uno spunto di discussione a me fa l'effetto di una richiesta che mi porterebbe ad assumere il ruolo di chi dà informazioni e cultura che non credo di poter assumere e che mi disturba in altri.
Con amicizia davvero.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> perdonarmi di che???
> non provo nessun sentimento, non lo faccio ne per me ne solo in questo momentio lo faccio perchè mi conviene farlo, come a lei è convenuto possedere tuitto di me per convenienza e poi scaricarmi, non è una vendetta, solo  un modo di fare, che è lo stesso che molti maschi ganno con le donne oggetto. non è questione di livello, come ice quelòcuno l'uomo nasce libero e valori zero, giusto?? allora io mi prendo la libertà di fare questo e me ne frego del resto


Leone ancora tanta rabbia eh... Un bacino, lascialo libero il cuore, anche se soffre. Se lo congeli continuerai a stare male...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le faceva comodo averla tra le mie braccia accoglienti. coccolarla per ore e ore, farla addormentare tra le braccia. capire i suoi problemi, parlarle, tranquilizzarla quando ne aveva bisogno, aiutarla nelle difficoltà quotidiane.
> Stare a letto una nottata a parlare abbracciati, dormire sempre mano nella mano.....
> 
> questo le donavo io oltre al.....sesso.


ti capisco. qui qualcuno ti chiamerebbe corcerossino, invece  tuoi erano sentimenti veri e rari in questo mondo di m....

certo che a lei faceva comodo tutto queto, ma non disdegnava il resto senza rimorsi ed altro. bello schifo!!
mica sono fesse queste persone, piuttosto opportuniste e bugiarde oltre che da cura pischiatrica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sono stato molto protettivo con lei . Lei mi voleva anche così.
> Mi distanzio per prendere consapevolezza di ME.
> 
> Sono anestetizzato, non sento più il mio cuore, anima, corpo.....
> ...


Lo capisco hai vissuto una rivelazione che è una delusione di tutto quel che hai vissuto con lei.
Capisco. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non è stato specificato il fattore temporale.


Scusa eh Actarus, ma stai con la donna che vuoi sposare(stavi), scopri per caso che lei fa sesso di vario tipo con altri uomini e non le chiedi da quando? 
Perché? Magari lo faceva già quando vi siete conosciuti... Ma amici parenti il portinaio dello stabile dove vive, nessuno sapeva niente?????


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti capisco. qui qualcuno ti chiamerebbe corcerossino, invece tuoi erano sentimenti veri e rari in questo mondo di m....
> 
> certo che a lei faceva comodo tutto queto, ma non disdegnava il resto senza rimorsi ed altro. bello schifo!!
> mica sono fesse queste persone, piuttosto opportuniste e bugiarde oltre che da cura pischiatrica


Io penso che tu possa capirmi Leo.
Amare è bellissimo. tenere tra le braccia chi si ama è sublime. Accarezzarla tutta è fantastico.
In quei momenti uno sguardo, il profumo della sua pelle, non hanno eguali.

Si fa sesso, si fa...senza amore, dei flirt, o notti di follia ma non è per nulla la stessa cosa.


ultimi dei romantici.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone ancora tanta rabbia eh... Un bacino, lascialo libero il cuore, anche se soffre. Se lo congeli continuerai a stare male...


 
non è rabbia, ma semplice delusione, considerazione ed analisi,
il cuore non è per niente congelato, già sta guardando altrove ti assicuro


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo capisco hai vissuto una rivelazione che è una delusione di tutto quel che hai vissuto con lei.
> Capisco.
> Un abbraccio


 
Un abbraccio forte anche a te .


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Love & Peace.
> Ma quello che a te sembra uno spunto di discussione a me fa l'effetto di una richiesta che mi porterebbe ad assumere il ruolo di chi dà informazioni e cultura che non credo di poter assumere e che mi disturba in altri.
> Con amicizia davvero.


Ok. Cultura e informazione non mi disturbano mai, ma si sa, sono curiosa di natura... forse troppo eh!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa eh Actarus, ma stai con la donna che vuoi sposare(stavi), scopri per caso che lei fa sesso di vario tipo con altri uomini e non le chiedi da quando?
> Perché? Magari lo faceva già quando vi siete conosciuti... Ma amici parenti il portinaio dello stabile dove vive, nessuno sapeva niente?????


 
ero così 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ho fatto quella domanda

la mia lingua era 

	
	
		
		
	


	






mi sono spiegato?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non è rabbia, ma semplice delusione, considerazione ed analisi,
> il cuore non è per niente congelato, già sta guardando altrove ti assicuro


Bene, allora non era amore, molto meglio così...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Io penso che tu possa capirmi Leo.
> Amare è bellissimo. tenere tra le braccia chi si ama è sublime. Accarezzarla tutta è fantastico.
> In quei momenti uno sguardo, il profumo della sua pelle, non hanno eguali.
> 
> ...


 
ti capisco alla grande, quasi come se io fossi dentro di te e mi immedesimassi nella tua storia
il sesso da solo è un divertimento e basta, solo che molti lo scambiano per amore.t roppo facile.
siamo romantici e coraggiosi, perchè al di là di certe minchiate che si leggono sul forum , amare sul serio è davvero difficile, in molti casi impossibile


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, allora non era amore, molto meglio così...


 
no  no era amore, altrimenti  ti assicuro che l'avrei lasciata dopo un mese o ai primi porblemi (suoi).
 ma in nome di quella tanto sbandierata libertà se è necessario, so essere camaleontico


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, allora non era amore, molto meglio così...


 
il cuore non è congelato perchè non sono fesso ne voglio perdere tempo con gli imbecilli vigliacchi.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti capisco alla grande, quasi come se io fossi dentro di te e mi immedesimassi nella tua storia
> il sesso da solo è un divertimento e basta, solo che molti lo scambiano per amore.t roppo facile.
> siamo romantici e coraggiosi, perchè al di là di certe minchiate che si leggono sul forum , amare sul serio è davvero difficile, in molti casi impossibile


 
E quando si ama si è Grandi.
Il sesso è importantissimo nella vita di una persona.
L'amore.... quando c'è amore e hai con te la persona che ami....bene....tutto il resto è un opzional.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> amare sul serio è davvero difficile, in molti casi impossibile


Scusa Leone eh ma quello che sta pensando GIA' a un'altra donna  sei tu eh... Non ci vedo niente di romantico e coraggioso. Del resto anche Romeo tanto si disperava poi incontra Giulietta e .... zaaaaaaaaaac...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ero così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immagino.
Scusa se te lo chiedo: sei riuscito a piangere?


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Immagino.
> Scusa se te lo chiedo: sei riuscito a piangere?


quella sera no. ero atterrito.

In due occasioni a casa mia da solo  ho pianto che non riuscivo più a fermarmi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> E quando si ama si è Grandi.
> Il sesso è importantissimo nella vita di una persona.
> L'amore.... quando c'è amore e hai con te la persona che ami....bene....tutto il resto è un opzional.


infatti è così, ti senti bene, migliore, tranquillo, realizzato, stimolato, contento, appagato. poi un bel giorno scopri che la persona che ti è stata accanto ti ha preso per il culo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Leone eh ma quello che sta pensando GIA' a un'altra donna sei tu eh... Non ci vedo niente di romantico e coraggioso. Del resto anche Romeo tanto si disperava poi incontra Giulietta e .... zaaaaaaaaaac...


 
che dovrei fare  scusa?? quella mi ha mollato per un altro, che faccio mi chiudo in casa ??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> quella sera no. ero atterrito.
> 
> In due occasioni a casa mia da solo ho pianto che non riuscivo più a fermarmi.


Meno male!
Piangi ancora, se ti viene ...ti lava l'anima.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> quella sera no. ero atterrito.
> 
> In due occasioni a casa mia da solo ho pianto che non riuscivo più a fermarmi.


 
piangere fa bene


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *infatti è così, ti senti bene, migliore, tranquillo,* *realizzato, stimolato, contento, appagato*. poi un bel giorno scopri che la persona che ti è stata accanto ti ha preso per il culo


 

Si leo, ti senti così. proprio così. bellissimo. Che esperienza di vita dona tali stati d'animo?

Poi hai paura di aver perso te stesso perchè la persona che ami e per la quale provavi tali sentimenti la scopri un'altra, diversa.

Di li il baratro.

Se ti capita leggi ancien mariner.
L'albatros....ucciso dai marinai..... l'ira di Dio, il mare prima limpido si trasforma in poltiglia vermifera....tutto tace, tutto langue.
L'umana corruzione ha ucciso L'albaros, la dannazione è qui. tra noi. Tutto è corrotto.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male!
> Piangi ancora, se ti viene ...ti lava l'anima.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> la dannazione è qui. tra noi. Tutto è corrotto.


aiuto... tra un po' ricominciamo coi roghi?


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> aiuto... tra un po' ricominciamo coi roghi?


stavo parlaqndo di Ancien mariner.
mai letto? è bellissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Si leo, ti senti così. proprio così. bellissimo. Che esperienza di vita dona tali stati d'animo?
> 
> Poi hai paura di aver perso te stesso perchè la persona che ami e per la quale provavi tali sentimenti la scopri un'altra, diversa.
> 
> ...


Molto tempo fa un utente col nick Albatros ha raccontato qui la sua delusione e disperazione ...ma ne è uscito!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Si leo, ti senti così. proprio così. bellissimo. Che esperienza di vita dona tali stati d'animo?
> 
> Poi hai paura di aver perso te stesso perchè la persona che ami e per la quale provavi tali sentimenti la scopri un'altra, diversa.
> 
> ...


bellissime sensazioni.

è uno schifo, spero solo che qualcosa cambi in meglio, io intanto sono seduto sulla riva del fiume e aspetto


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> stavo parlaqndo di Ancien mariner.
> mai letto? è bellissimo


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_ballata_del_vecchio_marinaio

lo letto, tidico che noi simo l'albatros ucciso, e le nostre ex i marinai che poi subiscono la meritata punizione ed il conseguente pentimento ecc.
molto bello


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

complimenti per il link.
L'immagine a destra è quella del mio libro.
Ad inchiostro, nel complesso un capolavoro.
Quando lo lessi mi son fatto un bel pianto. L'atmosfera creata dallo scrittore è straordinaria.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> stavo parlaqndo di Ancien mariner.
> mai letto? è bellissimo


Non conosco molto di poesia inglese (Coleridge vero?), sarà sicuramente bellissima, la leggerò. E' che da un po' di tempo la poesia mi nausea, sarò allergica...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> complimenti per il link.
> L'immagine a destra è quella del mio libro.
> Ad inchiostro, nel complesso un capolavoro.
> Quando lo lessi mi son fatto un bel pianto. L'atmosfera creata dallo scrittore è straordinaria.


 
spero che ciò che è descritto si avveri, non possiamo essere sempre noi a soffrire


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non conosco molto di poesia inglese (Coleridge vero?), sarà sicuramente bellissima, la leggerò. E' che da un po' di tempo la poesia mi nausea, sarò allergica...


 
Questo poema è diverso da tutti gli altri.é il mio mito. Commuove l'anima.

Quando ero con lei leggevamo insieme anche William Blake, Colerige, poesie, e altri.

Ti consiglio anche ode ad un usignolo.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> spero che ciò che è descritto si avveri, non possiamo essere sempre noi a soffrire


 
si, tutto si avvera. L'albatros è la metafora di bel altri elementi umani e non.
Budda stesso parla di argine di un fiume, come dici tu, su cui sedersi ed aspattare pazientemente.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si, tutto si avvera. L'albatros è la metafora di bel altri elementi umani e non.
> Budda stesso parla di argine di un fiume, come dici tu, su cui sedersi ed aspattare pazientemente.


 
infatti.lo spero proprio. chi fa del male deve in qualche modo essere ripagato


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> infatti.lo spero proprio. chi fa del male deve in qualche modo essere ripagato


 
Si. sarà così. ci spero anch'io.
buona serata Leo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Si. sarà così. ci spero anch'io.
> buona serata Leo.


 
allora primo o poi rideremo, buona serata anche  te ciao.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Mi sbaglierò ma il problema è che tu hai infilato male anche l'ABC con questa donna..... e lascia da parte la poesia per ora che è la vita reale quella che ti sta incasinando. la tua base esistenziale senza la cui serenità tutto è orpello decorativo.
Tu hai scritto questa frase:

le faceva comodo averla tra le mie braccia accoglienti. coccolarla per ore e ore, farla addormentare tra le braccia. capire i suoi problemi, parlarle, tranquilizzarla quando ne aveva bisogno, aiutarla nelle difficoltà quotidiane.
Stare a letto una nottata a parlare abbracciati, dormire sempre mano nella mano.....
questo le donavo io oltre al.....sesso. 


E già sbagli, perchè tutto il resto le donavi, il sesso lo prendeva altrove ed il tuo "oltre" era per lei aleatorio.
Oggi il motivo per cui vorrebbe riaverti è esattamente quello riguardante tutte le tue ALTRE qualità che non può ovviamente riscontrare nelle sue avventure pret-à-porter.  Inoltre, date le tue descrizioni, dubito fortemente che ti abbia mai detto veramente la verità sulla sua vita e sulle sue esperienze; specie visto quello che lei ha potuto tranquillamente fare.  Dimmi cosa impedisce di pensare che lo abbia fatto e lo possa fare come normativa esistenziale? 
Giusy ha detto in solido quello che c'era da dire.... questa donna vuole la franchigia, non vuole interferenze e vuole che tu ti faccia star bene per SUO USO E CONSUMO personale le sue preferenze. Tutto il resto è pour parler e non ti risolve nulla. Aggiungo che dubito fortemente che tutte le sue relazioni precedenti siano finite male per caso o per sventura..... potrebbero semplicemente essersi palesati i suoi orientamenti..... non mi pare che tenere segrete le SUE verità sia per lei una cosa complicata, e vigente il finché dura.... è durata!
Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma il problema è che tu hai infilato male anche l'ABC con questa donna..... e lascia da parte la poesia per ora che è la vita reale quella che ti sta incasinando. la tua base esistenziale senza la cui serenità tutto è orpello decorativo.
> Tu hai scritto questa frase:
> 
> le faceva comodo averla tra le mie braccia accoglienti. coccolarla per ore e ore, farla addormentare tra le braccia. capire i suoi problemi, parlarle, tranquilizzarla quando ne aveva bisogno, aiutarla nelle difficoltà quotidiane.
> ...


 
Vi ringrazio della possibilità di esternazione che mi avete dato.
parlare con delle persone seppur sconosciute mi è stato utile.
Non ho idee chiare ancora in proposito, mi duole il senso di freddezza che mi pervade.

Vorrei che fosse tutta una bufala, come hanno ipotizzato in un altro post ( intitolato regolamento).
Vorrei ridere anch'io della situazione.
Ma non me la sensto che si rida della mia situazione, è umano e comprensibile.
Penso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie ancora a tutti, di questo argomento si è detto tutto.


----------

